# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porodiljne naknade po novom zakonu - 2.dio

## luce27

mene zanima konkretan odgovor u vezi moje situacije. u neprekinutom radnom odnosu sam od 02.05.2008. Na bolovanje uslijed kompl u trudnići sam otišla 10.12.08.Jasno mi je da nemem pravo na naknadu u iznosu od 4250 kn jer nemam 12 mj staža, nego samo 831 kn. al me zanima dali imam pravo na isplatu delimitirane rodiljne naknade kad otvorim rodiljni dopust koji bi trebala otvoriti u 6-om mjesecu budući da ću imati do tada 13 mj neprekinutog staža ( ako bolovanje ulazi u staž ). I ako imam dali mi se uzima prosjek plaća 6 mj prije nego su mi otvorene komplikacije.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## vesna72

> mene zanima konkretan odgovor u vezi moje situacije. u neprekinutom radnom odnosu sam od 02.05.2008. Na bolovanje uslijed kompl u trudnići sam otišla 10.12.08.Jasno mi je da nemem pravo na naknadu u iznosu od 4250 kn jer nemam 12 mj staža, nego samo 831 kn. al me zanima dali imam pravo na isplatu delimitirane rodiljne naknade kad otvorim rodiljni dopust koji bi trebala otvoriti u 6-om mjesecu budući da ću imati do tada 13 mj neprekinutog staža ( ako bolovanje ulazi u staž ).


da. bolovanje ulazi u staž i ispunjavat ćeš uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja od 12 mjeeci.




> I ako imam dali mi se uzima prosjek plaća 6 mj prije nego su mi otvorene komplikacije.


ukoliko se radi o rodiljnom dopustu koji se nastavlja direktno na komplikacije (ili je prekid manji od 30 dana) uzima se prosjek koji je povoljniji (bilo onaj izračunat prije otvaranja komplikacija - s tim da se s njega skida limit i priznaje satna osnovica navedana u R-1, bilo novi. ako je novi prosjek povoljniji, tada sama trebaš tražiti novi izračun jer ga hzzo ne traži po defaultu kad ide jedna naknada direktno na drugu)

ako je prekid između bolovanja i rodiljnog veći od 30 dana, računa se novi prosjek.

napominjem - to važi danas. da li će tako biti i za 6 mjeseci, ne mogu reći.

----------


## anjica

nemam vremena iscitavati temu  :Embarassed:  
zanima me jel su komplikacije u trudnoci limitirane na max. 4250 ili ovise o visini place

----------


## vesna72

ovise o visini plaće, ali gornji limit je 4.257,28 kn

----------


## Pingu

malo sam zbunjena, pa molim odgovor: kada se najranije/kasnije treba predati HZZO potvrda o plaći( obrazac R-1)
U mom slučaju ako počnem koristiti rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije poroda( termin 24.08.) to pada na 10.07. , sukladno tome dali će mi u izračun naknade ući 12.mj 08- 05. mj 09. godine ili 01.mj 09.- 06. mj 09.? Bilo bi mi u interesu da uđe 12 mjesec 2008 kada sam imala znatno veću plaću nego što je primam ove godine, pa sam mislila ranijom predajom R-1 obraca iskoristiti veći prosjek   :Rolling Eyes:  
Thanks na odgovoru

----------


## vesna72

ući će plaće *isplaćene u 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. i 6. mj*. ove godine (*a ne plaće za te mjesece.* obično je isplata plaće za prosinac u siječnju. ne znam kako je kod tebe, ali računaju se isplate u 6 mjeseci koji prethode mjesecu u kojem se rodiljni otvara i ne možeš pomaknuti razdoblje ranijom predajom. ne budu ti primili papire ako nisu traženi mjeseci unutra)

uzmi u obzir i da je novim zakonom otvaranje rodiljnog 28 dana prije termina, a* 45 samo po preporuci ginekologa* (nema više da sama biraš hoćeš li 45 ili 28 )

----------


## Pingu

vesna,
hvala na brzom odgovoru

----------


## Pingu

zaboravih, kada treba predati papire u HZZO

----------


## mamma san

> zaboravih, kada treba predati papire u HZZO


čim prije kako bi ostvarila naknadu već u narednom mjesecu (odnosno tekućem, ovisno o datumu predaje dokumenata).

----------


## icyoh

Imam pitanje za prijateljicu koja sjedi kraj mene ako netko zna:* u porod. naknadu ulazi prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća zar ne?*. Ona je u sklopu srednje (tj. 3.) plaće dobila stimulaciju pa joj je ta plaća duplo veća nego ostale. Inače kod njih u firmi 3x godišnje dobiju stimulaciju na plaću ako ostvare neke ciljeve tako da im je cca svaka četvrta plaća duplo veća. 
Kako će joj se računati prosjek? hoće li se stimulacija gledati kao plaća ili...?

----------


## enabacko

Cure,
 evo mene zanima onaj dio o otvaranju porodiljnog. Do sada je bilo da možeš birati od 28 do 45 dana prije termina, a kako je sada? U slučaju da si na komplikacijama mislim da automatski spadaš pod 45 dana zar ne?

----------


## vesna72

> Imam pitanje za prijateljicu koja sjedi kraj mene ako netko zna:* u porod. naknadu ulazi prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća zar ne?*. Ona je u sklopu srednje (tj. 3.) plaće dobila stimulaciju pa joj je ta plaća duplo veća nego ostale. Inače kod njih u firmi 3x godišnje dobiju stimulaciju na plaću ako ostvare neke ciljeve tako da im je cca svaka četvrta plaća duplo veća. 
> Kako će joj se računati prosjek? hoće li se stimulacija gledati kao plaća ili...?


hoće. pod uvjetom da su obračunati doprinosi (a trebali bi biti)

----------


## vesna72

> Cure,
>  evo mene zanima onaj dio o otvaranju porodiljnog. Do sada je bilo da možeš birati od 28 do 45 dana prije termina, a kako je sada? U slučaju da si na komplikacijama mislim da automatski spadaš pod 45 dana zar ne?


sada je 28, a iznimno (prema preporuci ginekologa) 45 dana prije termina.
nema više "vlastitog izbora" - "ja bi 45 dana prije..."

ako si na komplikacijama, spadaš pod 45 dana. ne automatski (ginekolog mora napisati mišljenje, dr opće prakse na to izdaje doznaku s drugom šifrom), ali spadaš.   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje za prijateljicu koja sjedi kraj mene ako netko zna:* u porod. naknadu ulazi prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća zar ne?*. Ona je u sklopu srednje (tj. 3.) plaće dobila stimulaciju pa joj je ta plaća duplo veća nego ostale. Inače kod njih u firmi 3x godišnje dobiju stimulaciju na plaću ako ostvare neke ciljeve tako da im je cca svaka četvrta plaća duplo veća. 
> Kako će joj se računati prosjek? hoće li se stimulacija gledati kao plaća ili...?
> 
> 
> hoće. pod uvjetom da su obračunati doprinosi (a trebali bi biti)


Hvala

----------


## freya7

> vesna72 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...



i ja imam isti situaciju, svaka tri mjeseca dobivam bonus na koji plaćam sve doprinose,prireze,poreze i sve što se može naplatiti  :Laughing:  

ali rekla mi je kolegica koja se vratila sa porodiljnog da hzzo ne želi uvažiti ako imaš veliki skok u prihodima u jednom mjesecu.....pa su njoj navodno u firmi na prikazu prihoda taj bonus rasporedili na tri mjeseca.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vesna72 prvotno napisa
> ...


a to onda pretpostavljam ovisi o firmi. Možda da priloži nekakav dopis? Da je zaista dobila taj bonus, a ne da je greška.

----------


## vesna72

firma ti ne bi smjela "rasporediti" bonus po mjesecima, jer i poslodavac mora biti u mogućnosti dokazati istinitost podataka, a hzzo-u nije problem provjetiri kad su doprinosi uplaćeni.

u jednom periodu hzzo je odbijao masu stvari radi procjene da se radi o muljanju. a nitko (ili gotovo nitko) se nije žalio, jer se većinom zaista i radilo o muljanju.

tipa ima 5 plaća po 2.000,00 kn i zadnju od 10.000,00. priznajem da bi i meni bilo čudno. treća veća plaća ne bi mi bila sumnjiva   :Smile:  
(ovo zadnje je moje osobno mišljenje   :Wink:  )

a službeno - ako odbiju, nek se žali. i nek navede da je takva i takva situacija, da je stimulacija određena tim i tim, da se radi o isplatama koje imaju svoj kontinuitet, a ne o jednokratnoj..bla-bla... nek ne odustaje, i MORA proći   :Smile:

----------


## freya7

mene ovo zaista zanima......




> firma ti ne bi smjela "rasporediti" bonus po mjesecima, jer i poslodavac mora biti u mogućnosti dokazati istinitost podataka, a hzzo-u nije problem provjetiri kad su doprinosi uplaćeni.


pa podaci su istiniti....tako da ne kužim zašto bi u tome bio problem...pogotovo kad znam koliko dobijem brutto, a koliko netto....
jel znaš molim te kako bih to mogla riješiti???







> tipa ima 5 plaća po 2.000,00 kn i zadnju od 10.000,00. priznajem da bi i meni bilo čudno. treća veća plaća ne bi mi bila sumnjiva   
> (ovo zadnje je moje osobno mišljenje   )


ja imam fiksnu plaću, i po ugovoru imam pravo na bonus svaka tri mjeseca.......
i neopisivo me živcira kad mi naplate sve poreze,uđem u 4 stup s time,prireze,mirovinski 1 i 2 stup i zdravstveno i onda kad bi mi trebalo to ući u prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu onda im  je to čudno??? gamad......iritira me što toliko izdvajam za zdravsteno svaki mjesec, a drugih 6 mjeseci neću dobiti ni približno koliko me opale svake mjesec po brutto plaći




> a službeno - ako odbiju, nek se žali. i nek navede da je takva i takva situacija, da je stimulacija određena tim i tim, da se radi o isplatama koje imaju svoj kontinuitet, a ne o jednokratnoj..bla-bla... nek ne odustaje, i MORA proći


a koje je onda rješenje??
a što onda da donesem platne liste od zadnjih 2,3 godina???


vesna72, sorry što sam tebe citirala......nisam ništa uputila protiv tebe osobno  :Smile: 

samo me cijela ta situacija izluđuje.......

----------


## vesna72

ma nema beda, nisam ja osjetljiva   :Grin:  

also, ne bi ti ih smjeli rasporediti drugačije nego kaj su isplaćene. ako je bonus isplaćen u recimo trećeme mjesecu - tak mora i pisati. a ne ga rascjepkati po malo na svaki mjesec da "bolje izgleda"   :Smile:  


rješenje je napisati tak kak su bile isplate. a ako njima ipak bude sumnjivo, onda se žaliti i priložiti sve te silne isplatne liste i dokazati da si u pravu.

glupo je da ljudi koji jesu u pravu to moraju dokazivati na takav način, i da ih se (pre)često po defaultu smješta u muljatore, umjesto da im budu zahvalni kaj njihovi doprinosi iz bonusa pokrivaju još pokoju porodiljnu... iako sam svjesna zbog čega je to   :Sad:  

iritiraju nas iste stvari   :Wink:  
ok, mene još i neke dodatne   :Grin:

----------


## freya7

*vesna72*
hvala puno  :Smile: 

moji u firmi su stvarno super i uvijek pokušavaju zakonski izvući najpovoljnije za nas......

budem se raspitala u financijama kako će to riješiti.....

ma nekako se pomiriš sa naknadom drugih 6mjeseci...po zakonu je i nemaš izbora, ali onda poludim kad ti ne daju u prvih 6 mjeseci ono što si uredno zaradio ....

ka treba smanjiti to se radi bez prevelikih komplikacija, ali kad treba dati veću svotu nego što se to njima čini prihvatljivo to je problem.....


hvala još jednom

----------


## Minnie

Možda ti pomogne kopija ugovora o radu, ako ti je u njemu navedeno pravo na bonus od svaka tri mjeseca.

Jedan radnica kod klijenta iz firme gdje radim imala je sličan problem, kopija ugovora o radu je to riješila jer je tamo bilo vidljivo da povećana plaća nije izvanredna, nego je ugovorena.

----------


## freya7

imam to u ugovoru, lijepo crno na bijelom  :D 
bonusi stvarno lijepo povećaju prosjek  :D 

ma luda sam stalno nešto dokazivati, naravno da zakoni i pravila postoje da ne bi ljudi zloupotrebljavali, ali me svejedn iritiraju ti sa hzzo  :Evil or Very Mad:  

još jedno pitanje kad nosim u hzzo potvrde zadnjih placa, nosim zadnjih 6.mjeseci?

----------


## mamma san

da. upravno onako kako piše na obrascu.  :Smile:

----------


## freya7

hvala  :Smile: 

do tog trenutka imat ću još hrpu pitanja

----------


## icyoh

da se nadovežem - kaže mi prijateljica da su joj u HZZO-a rekli da nikakvi bonusi ne ulaze u obračun i da ako ne donese "normalnu" platnu listu da će zanemariti taj mjesec i računati da nije dobila plaću.
Tu info je dobila preko telefona, sad ide uživo pitati i odnijeti papire. Pitat ću ju navečer detalje da ne ispadne da sam nešto krivo shvatila.

----------


## freya7

samo poludim od takvih hzzo zakon....

bum ih novine dala  :Laughing:  
haha

----------


## vesna72

prema zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju plaća je: 





> Pod plaćom na osnovi koje se utvrđuje osnovica za naknadu plaće podrazumijeva se, u smislu ovoga Zakona, redovita mjesečna plaća osiguranika utvrđena u skladu s odredbama propisa o radu i drugih propisa o određivanju plaće, te naknada plaće isplaćena za vrijeme odsutnosti s rada (godišnji odmor, plaćeni dopust i bolovanje) koja se isplaćuje na teret pravne ili fizičke osobe kod koje je osiguranik zaposlen.


prema propisima o radu




> Plaća  obuhvaća osnovnu plaću i sva dodatna davanja bilo koje vrste koja poslodavac izravno ili neizravno, u novcu ili naravi, na temelju ugovora o radu, kolektivnog ugovora, pravilnika o radu ili drugog propisa isplaćuje radnici ili radniku za obavljeni rad.


i ne može službenica ne telefonu hzzo-a odlučiti da bonus na koji je sve plaćeno i koji je određen ugovorom o radu nije plaća. mislim... može probati...  :Grin:

----------


## freya7

> i ne može službenica ne telefonu hzzo-a odlučiti da bonus na koji je sve plaćeno i koji je određen ugovorom o radu nije plaća. mislim... može probati...


tako je !!!! :D

----------


## Loryblue

imam i ja jedno pitanje:
ako po zakonu moraš otići na porodiljni 28 dana prije termina samoga poroda dobiva li se za tih 28 dana (računat ću kao mjesec) normalna plaća koju i inače imaš ili odmah padaš na onih 1600 i nešto kuna?

konkretno:
meni je termin 06.07. i po zakonu moram otići na porodiljni 09.06. (ako sam dobro izračunala) 
kakva me plaća sljeduje za taj 6. mjesec?
šta mi je radit za ovih 6 dana 7. mjeseca dok ne rodim (ako sve bude u terminu)?

i još nešto:
može li mi netko (onako kao malom ditetu u vrtiću i step by step) kazat koja je procedura s HZZO-om, doznakama, prijavom.....kad rodim. i je li se triba bilo šta prijavljivat prije poroda na HZZO?

----------


## vesna72

1. od prvog dana korištenja rodiljnog dopusta (dakle, uključujući i tih 28 dana prije poroda) dobivat ćeš naknadu plaće u iznosu 100% osnovice za naknadu (6-mjesečni prosjek plaće - u tvom slučaju prosjek plaća isplaćenih u periodu 12.mj.2008-05.mj.2009; pod uvjetom da ispunjavaš 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja)

2. ovih 6 dana u sedmom mjesecu ne radiš ništa. odmaraš, uživaš i čekaš bebu   :Smile:  

3. step-by-step
a) ginekolog određuje termin poroda i početak rodiljnog dopusta
b) dr opće/obiteljske medicine izdaje izvješće o bolovanju (popularna "doznaka")
c) poslodavac izdaje potvdu o plaći
d) sa doznakom, potvrdom o plaći, zdravstvenom knjižicom, osobnom iskaznicom i iskaznicom tekućeg računa na koji želiš primati naknadu odlaziš u područni ured hzzo-a
e) ispunjavaš izjavu majke (formular na hzzo-u) i tamo odmah možeš odlučiti da ćeš koristiti rodiljni dopust do 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta. ispunjavanjem izjave obvezuješ se hzzo-u u roku od 30 dana od dana rođenja djeteta dostaviti rodni list ili otpusno pismo iz bolnice, radi određivanja trajanja rodiljnog dopusta.
f) ukoliko se odlučiš na neke promjene u korištenju - kombinacije majka/otac - i/ili raniji prekid - o tome obaviještavaš poslodavca i hzzo najmanje 30 dana ranije

to bi bilo ukratko   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> 1. od prvog dana korištenja rodiljnog dopusta (dakle, uključujući i tih 28 dana prije poroda) dobivat ćeš naknadu plaće u iznosu 100% osnovice za naknadu (6-mjesečni prosjek plaće - u tvom slučaju prosjek plaća isplaćenih u periodu 12.mj.2008-05.mj.2009; pod uvjetom da ispunjavaš 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja)
> 
> 2. ovih 6 dana u sedmom mjesecu ne radiš ništa. odmaraš, uživaš i čekaš bebu   
> 
> 3. step-by-step
> a) ginekolog određuje termin poroda i početak rodiljnog dopusta
> b) dr opće/obiteljske medicine izdaje izvješće o bolovanju (popularna "doznaka")
> c) poslodavac izdaje potvdu o plaći
> d) sa doznakom, potvrdom o plaći, zdravstvenom knjižicom, osobnom iskaznicom i iskaznicom tekućeg računa na koji želiš primati naknadu odlaziš u područni ured hzzo-a
> ...

----------


## Loryblue

> 1. od prvog dana korištenja rodiljnog dopusta (dakle, uključujući i tih 28 dana prije poroda) dobivat ćeš naknadu plaće u iznosu 100% osnovice za naknadu (6-mjesečni prosjek plaće - u tvom slučaju prosjek plaća isplaćenih u periodu 12.mj.2008-05.mj.2009; pod uvjetom da ispunjavaš 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja)


puno, puno ti hvala za detaljne upute step by step  :Kiss:  

pod ovim 1. imam malu kvaku22 - neću imati neprekidnog radnog staža od 12 mjeseci. znači neću imati ni punu plaću.
ako dobro kužim znači da ću za 6. mjesec dobiti odmah 1600 i nešto kuna plaće jer ću taj 6. mjesec biti na obveznom porodiljnom????

----------


## vesna72

ako nemaš 12mj. staža, naknada ti cijelo vrijeme iznosi 1.663,00 kn.

za 6. mjesec ćeš dobiti plaću od poslodavca za prvih par dana, te naknadu za 2o i nešto dana od hzzo-a (tako da to od hzzo-a ne bude 1.663,00 kn, nego toliko manje koliko si ispod 30 dana - cca 1.150,00 kn - onak od oka, ako si dobro izračunala datume. to nisam računala)

----------


## Loryblue

vesna hvala ti još jednom  :Love:

----------


## la_st

imam pitanje ako mi netko moze odgovoriti....od 12.mj.-tj.od pocetka trudnoce  sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija.bila sam prijavljena zadnje 3 godine na min.placu(prije je to bilo i manje a u zadnje vrijeme oko 2800 kn.)naknada koja mi stize je uvijek oko 2200 kn,a ovaj mjesec cak i 2000 kn.zanima me kako oni to racunaju jer zadnjih 6 placa mi iznosi 2800 a stalno mi uplacuju manji iznos i hoce li kada predem na porodiljni i to jos pasti...ako netko zna,bila bih mu zahvalna...hvala.....

----------


## freya7

pa mislim da na komplikacijama ne dobivaš punu plaću??kaj ne

----------


## vesna72

da, dobiva se 100% osnovice za plaću.

osnovica je izračunata na bazi radnog sata.

i iako mnogi imaju kod poslodavca fisknu plaću svaki mjesec, kod obračuna hzzo-a (koji je u ovom slučaju onak kak bi trebalo biti   :Smile:  ) dolazi do izražaja razlika u broju radnih sati u pojedinom mjesecu.

zadnja naknada ti je bila za veljaču. koja je mjesec s najmanje sati. otuda razlika.

da pojednostavim. ako netko od poslodavca dobije svaki mjesec 2.000,00 kn (bez obzira imao mjesec 168, 176 ili 184 sata) - njegova satna osnovica je između 10,87 i 11,90 kn/sat unatoč tome što svaki mjesec dobije jednako. ako je nekakav prosjek recimo 11,39 to daje naknade hzzo-a u rasponu od 1.913,52 do 2.095,76. odnosno za veljaču koja je imaa 160 radnih sati samo 1.822,40.
razlika između najviše i najniže naknade je čak 273,36 kn.

sa rastom satne osnovice, rastu i razlike po mjesecima.

to bi trebalo biti to   :Smile: 

p.s. a sama početna razlika između plaće od 2.800 i naknade:
teorija a) ovih 2800 je otpriike minimalna plaća (ali u bruto iznosu) i to daje neto oko 2120 - otprilike kao i tvoja naknada
teorija b) ako je 2800 neto - da bi ti i prosjek za osnovicu bio toliki, s obzirom na to da si od 12. mj. na komplikacijama, na toj plaći si trebala biti neprestano od svibnja prošle godine. spominješ da si dugo bila na minimalcu, i dovoljno je da ti je upao jedan-dva mjeseca minimalca da ti toliko sruši prosjek.


a sad dalje   :Smile:  
na rodiljnom neće padati. može samo porasti, ukoliko bi ti novi obračun bio povoljniji. ali ako si od početka trudnoće na bolovanju, sumnjam u tu mogućnost. najvjerovatnije je da će ti naknada ostati ista, no to je još predaleka budućnost za raspravu   :Smile:

----------


## TIGRICA

Da li mi može tkogod pomoći, Naime,zaposlila sam se i radila sam 3 mjeseca neprekidno,otišla na bolovanje i trebam roditi u 6mj. Pošto moram imati 12mj. neprekidnog staža,da li ako si sama platim staž unazad,što mislite da li bi mogla imati 100% plaću. Plaća u firmi mi je dosta velika,ima li koja slučaj kao i ja. Inače imam 12god.staža u prekidu od 10 mjeseci. 
Molim brzi odgovor jer doista se moram požuriti da si platim staž ako će me to spasiti. 

HVALA VAM   :Kiss:

----------


## freya7

vesna72

oprosti na smetnji, ali ti sveznalica  :D 

na komplikacijama se dobiva* "puna plaća"*???
pod punom mislim na onaj iznos koji ti izračunaju na osnovu radnih dana i cijene satnice??

da li je tako i bolovanje??

meni su rekli u slučaju komplikacija(ne daj Bože) da će mi plaća biti max nekih cca 4200??

----------


## freya7

> vesna72
> 
> oprosti na smetnji, ali ti sveznalica  :D 
> 
> na komplikacijama se dobiva* "puna plaća"*???
> pod punom mislim na onaj iznos koji ti izračunaju na osnovu radnih dana i cijene satnice??
> 
> da li je tako i bolovanje??
> 
> meni su rekli u slučaju komplikacija(ne daj Bože) da će mi plaća biti max nekih cca 4200??



sorry kaj quotam samu sebe.....

koliko iznose ta osnovice??

tj . limiti koje maximalno možeš dobiti

----------


## uporna

*freya*, na komplikacijama je maximum 4250 netto pa jedino ako ti plaća nije veća od toga onda ćeš dobiti punu plaću.

----------


## freya7

> *freya*, na komplikacijama je maximum 4250 netto pa jedino ako ti plaća nije veća od toga onda ćeš dobiti punu plaću.


veća mi je plaća puno....
hvala puno.....

ma nešto mi je palo na pamet, ne daj bože da nešto  ne bude ok...pa da moram na bolovanje i komplikacije...pa da u tom užasu i strahu me još opale i po novčaniku......
ta naknada mi ne pokriva ni ratu kredita.....

----------


## vesna72

> Da li mi može tkogod pomoći, Naime,zaposlila sam se i radila sam 3 mjeseca neprekidno,otišla na bolovanje i trebam roditi u 6mj. Pošto moram imati 12mj. neprekidnog staža,da li ako si sama platim staž unazad,što mislite da li bi mogla imati 100% plaću. Plaća u firmi mi je dosta velika,ima li koja slučaj kao i ja. Inače imam 12god.staža u prekidu od 10 mjeseci. 
> Molim brzi odgovor jer doista se moram požuriti da si platim staž ako će me to spasiti. 
> 
> HVALA VAM


mislim da te neće spasiti, tim više što se radi o relativno dugom prekidu (10 mjeseci) i kratkom vremenu u radnom odnosu iza toga.

ali informacije koje imam su različite -nekoliko mama mi se javilo da su nakon mirovanja radnog odnosa dobile minimalnu naknadu unatoč uredno plaćenom stažu - čak nisu bile ni retroaktivne uplate.
a  neke su rekle i kako su s hzzo-a dobile informaciju da će im prosjek biti priznat :?

pogledaj slične teme, ima ih dosta...

i probaj zvati hzzo 0800 7979 ili im pisati na glasnogovornica@hzzo-net.hr

----------


## vesna72

> ma nešto mi je palo na pamet, ne daj bože da nešto  ne bude ok...pa da moram na bolovanje i komplikacije...pa da u tom užasu i strahu me još opale i po novčaniku......
> ta naknada mi ne pokriva ni ratu kredita.....


na žalost, u slučaju bolovanja naknada bi ti bila 4.257,28 kn bez obzira na visinu plaće. naknada je 100% osnovice (teoretski), ali ima i dodatak kako naknade isplaćene na teret hzzo-a ne mogu biti više od proračunske osnivice uvećane za 28%  (osim naknade za rodiljni dopust).

jedina koliko-toliko dobra stvar je da ti to bolovanje ne bi utjecalo na kasniju visninu naknade na rodiljnom dopustu. na roditeljskom - drugih 6 mjeeci - naknada će ti biti 2.660,08 kn (80% proračunske osnovice)

think pink i nadaj se da budeš otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta dočekala na poslu   :Smile:  

p.s. nisam sveznalica. samo znam kaj ne znam i tamo se javljam samo kad druge pitam za savjet   :Wink:

----------


## freya7

> p.s. nisam sveznalica. samo znam kaj ne znam i tamo se javljam samo kad druge pitam za savjet


ma o ovakvim stvarima sve znaš....

hvala ti puno.....
ma jučer smo nešto pričali i baš me to zainteresiralo u slučaju ne daj bože....
ma radit ću do kraja, čak me i šefica počela štediti a ja se pobunila.....rekla mi da ne idem na neki kongres, a ja poludila.....  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*freya7*, samo ti uspori i nek te štede da se ne preforsiraš pa u nadi da ti neće bolovanje niti trebati, iskombiniraš još i godišnji i izgurat ćeš ti to. I meni je pad na 4250 malo  :shock:  ali što se može, beba je najvažnija a fala bogu kredit mi nije veći od toga. 
Ti vidi ako bi ti bilo lakše da svaki tjedan uzmeš koji dan godišnjeg tako da radiš 3 ili 4 dana a ostalo odmaraš - možda će ti to odgovarati.  :Wink:

----------


## freya7

> *freya7*, samo ti uspori i nek te štede da se ne preforsiraš pa u nadi da ti neće bolovanje niti trebati, iskombiniraš još i godišnji i izgurat ćeš ti to. I meni je pad na 4250 malo  :shock:  ali što se može, beba je najvažnija a fala bogu kredit mi nije veći od toga. 
> Ti vidi ako bi ti bilo lakše da svaki tjedan uzmeš koji dan godišnjeg tako da radiš 3 ili 4 dana a ostalo odmaraš - možda će ti to odgovarati.


hvala na savjetima....
ma ja se ok osjećam....ali nešto smo pričali pa me eto zainteresiralo...da sam upućena....

ma super su mi u firmi....

planiram pola lipnja biti na godišnjem-to mi je stari....pa od cca 20.7. do 20.8. i vratiti se na 20 dana i onda redovni godišnji....

----------


## freya7

*redovni porodiljni* sam mislila

----------


## Baby

Molim vas da mi pojasnite sljedeće: da li ispunjavam uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja od najmanje 12 mjeseci rada bez prekida, neposredno prije početka korištenja rodiljnog dopusta, obzirom da sam u međuvremenu bila na komplikacijama u trudnoći (3 mjeseca)?

----------


## mamma san

> Molim vas da mi pojasnite sljedeće: da li ispunjavam uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja od najmanje 12 mjeseci rada bez prekida, neposredno prije početka korištenja rodiljnog dopusta, obzirom da sam u međuvremenu bila na komplikacijama u trudnoći (3 mjeseca)?


da. bolovanje  se broji pod staž osiguranja.

----------


## Baby

:D puno hvala!
Pozdrav!

----------


## Danchi

Bok,
pitanjce... u slučaju čuvanja/komplikacija u trudnoći (naknada 4250), kolika bi bila naknada prvih 6 mj. porodiljnog- prosjek "prave plaće" koju sad dobivam ili naknade za vrijeme čuvanja?
Zahvaljujem unaprijed!
 :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> Bok,
> pitanjce... u slučaju čuvanja/komplikacija u trudnoći (naknada 4250), kolika bi bila naknada prvih 6 mj. porodiljnog- prosjek "prave plaće" koju sad dobivam ili naknade za vrijeme čuvanja?
> Zahvaljujem unaprijed!


*Danchi*, već se odgovaralo puno puta na to. Naime ako imaš, čini mi se, neprekinuti radini staž zadnjih 12 mjeseci prije bolovanja onda ti ulaze plaće prije komplikacija jer same komplikacije nisu plaće već naknade i ne ulaze u izračun za porodiljnu tj. rodiljnu.

----------


## EvaMONA

*mamma san* čitam po temama o naknadama u zadnje vrijeme i taman sam se bila smirila kad danas pročitam u tekstu na Rodinoj naslovnoj str. o naknadama prema novom zakonu sljedeće:
"Roditelji koji ne ispunjavaju uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja, kao i roditelji kojima se osnovica za naknadu ne može izračunati, (neisplata plaće, *nedovoljno isplaćenih plaća),* primaju naknadu u visini 50% proračunske osnovice, što trenutno iznosi 1.663,00 kn."
Pitanje i moja situacija -  Vratila sam se na posao 12.12.2008. sa završetkom porodiljnog. U međuvremenu sam ponovo trudna 8 tjedana. Prije 2 dana ginekolog mi odredio mirovanje što znači da nikako neću imati 6 isplaćenih plaća. Znam da su prije na HZZO-u bez problema uzimali prosjek i iz samo 2 ili 3 isplaćene plaće pa me zanima da li ću imati problema jer u biti imam samo 3 cijele plaće (za 1.,2. i 3. mj. i dio koji sam radila u 12.08. i ovo do sad u 4.) 
Da li će mi rodiljni dopust biti delimitiran iako nemam tih 6 mj. za prosjek?
Puno hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile:  
PS Ovaj tjedan sam dogovorila da radim od doma, a slijedeći uzimam godišnji , al onda najkasnije moram otvoriti komplikacije!

----------


## mamma san

> *mamma san* čitam po temama o naknadama u zadnje vrijeme i taman sam se bila smirila kad danas pročitam u tekstu na Rodinoj naslovnoj str. o naknadama prema novom zakonu sljedeće:
> "Roditelji koji ne ispunjavaju uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja, kao i roditelji kojima se osnovica za naknadu ne može izračunati, (neisplata plaće, *nedovoljno isplaćenih plaća),* primaju naknadu u visini 50% proračunske osnovice, što trenutno iznosi 1.663,00 kn."
> Pitanje i moja situacija -  Vratila sam se na posao 12.12.2008. sa završetkom porodiljnog. U međuvremenu sam ponovo trudna 8 tjedana. Prije 2 dana ginekolog mi odredio mirovanje što znači da nikako neću imati 6 isplaćenih plaća. Znam da su prije na HZZO-u bez problema uzimali prosjek i iz samo 2 ili 3 isplaćene plaće pa me zanima da li ću imati problema jer u biti imam samo 3 cijele plaće (za 1.,2. i 3. mj. i dio koji sam radila u 12.08. i ovo do sad u 4.) 
> Da li će mi rodiljni dopust biti delimitiran iako nemam tih 6 mj. za prosjek?
> Puno hvala na odgovoru!  
> PS Ovaj tjedan sam dogovorila da radim od doma, a slijedeći uzimam godišnji , al onda najkasnije moram otvoriti komplikacije!


Prethodni rodiljni dopust, bolovanje i sl. uključuje se u staž osiguranja. Naknada za bolovanje bit će ti izračunata kao prosjek isplaćenih plaća za one mjesece u kojima je isplaćena, ali do max. 4250 kuna. Ako ćeš biti na bolovanju do rodiljnog dopusta, samo će ti se delimitirati izračunati prosjek (pod pretpostavkom da će iznositi više od limita).

----------


## EvaMONA

Hvala mamma san na brzom odgovoru!   :Kiss:  I mislila sam da neće biti problem za naknadu za komplikacije (koja bi mi s obzirom na plaću trebala biti tih max. 4250) nego me brinulo da li ću dobiti delimitirani iznos tijekom rodiljnog dopusta. Sad mi je ipak lakše jer sam već vidjela da ću cijeli porodiljni završiti na 1663 kn što mi je oko pol kredita za stan pa sam se blago uspaničarila. Koliko mi gotovo uvijek pomogne kad odem na forum toliko me ponekad i hrpa kontradiktornih info. totalno izludi, ali sad već imam dovoljno iskustva da kužim tko stvarno vlada tematikom, a tko nabada pa možda pogodi.

----------


## Mimolina

Imam jedno pitanje, odnosno nedoumicu u vezi otvaranja porodiljnog, pa da ne otvaram novu temu.
Na bolovanju sam od 2,3 mjeseca trudnoće, termin mi je 22.6., 45 dana prije termina mi ispada 8.5., a danas mi na komisiji samo produžili bolovanje do 13.5. što je 40 dana prije mog termina.
Sad sam totalno zbunjena, jel to znači da mi nisu dali porodiljni 45 dana prije već će mi dat samo onih zakonskih 28 dana. Pa što nas na bolovanju ne šalju sve na porodiljni 45 dana prije termina? Ili su se oni danas malo zeznuli, tog me strah? Undecided

----------


## cezar

Zanima me cure konkretan odgovor ako mi možete pomoći. 01.03.2008. sam otišla na komplikacije, rodila u 7. mj. Sad u 7.mj mi ističe rodiljni od godinu dana. Kod poslodavca dobila(najavio mi) otkaz iako sam imala ugovor na neodređeno. Kod njega sam bila od 7. mj 2006. Imam nešto više od 5. godina staža. Zanima me ukoliko se prijavim par mjeseci (konkretno 3 .mj) na burzu, koliko nakon toga moram mjeseci opet raditi (kod drugog poslodavca) da bi u slučaju ponovne trudnoće mogla ostvariti prosjek plaće za komplikacije i dalje odnosno ne znam što mi onda ide u prosjek?  Da li u obzir dolazi prethodni ugovor kod poslodavca skupa s ovim novim ili nešto drugo. Ako je netko imao sličnu situaciju javite se. U prvoj trudnoći sam dobivala na komplikacijama osnovicu plaće kao i prvih 6. mj., a nakon toga 2.660.

----------


## mamma san

Cezar,

uvjet za izračuna naknade za bolovanju (uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći) temeljem isplaćenih plaća (u 6 mjeseci koje prethode mjesecu kad je isto otvorneo) je da postoji zadovljen uvjet staža osiguranja u neprekidnom trajanju od 12 mjeseci odnosno 18 mjeseci sa prekidima u zadnje 2 godine.

Što se tiče izračuna (delimitirane) rodiljne naknade, uvjet je 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja ostvarenih do dana kad se otvara rodiljni dopust (u protivnom naknada iznosi 1663 kune). 

Također, ako se na bolovanje nastavlja rodiljni dopust, onda se gleda zadovljen uvjet staža do dana otvaranja bolovanja.

Osiguranje ostareno kao nezaposlena osoba ne ubraja se u ovaj staž osiguranja.

No,
koji je razlog naveo poslodavac kod raskida radnog odnosa?  
Ima li na to pravo?
Moraš znati da si zaštićena svega 15 dana od povratka sa rodiljnog dopusta. 

I još nešto, ako potpišeš sporazumi raskid radnog odnosa, moraš znati da nemaš pravo na nikakvu naknadu sa burze. 

Javi se kad vidiš što poslodavac želi stvarno učiniti.

----------


## nessa

pitanje: kako san na dopustu za njegu sada sa V 28d prije termina otvaram obavezni porodiljni na T do 42d iza poroda a muž preuzima od V a 43d iza poroda on preuzima od T a ja se vraćam na dopust sad koliko će njemu bit porodiljna naknada i do kada je on smi koristit do 6mj djeteta ili duže,s time da mu je plaća veća od max cenzusa tih 4 i nešto kn i zar to ograničenje nisu skinili  :?

----------


## vesna72

naknada za rodiljni dopust (do 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta) bit će mu u punom iznosu šestomjesečnog prosjeka plaće (naravno, ako ispunjava uvjet prethodnog staža). kod tog dijela limit je skinut.

nakon rodiljnog može koristiti i roditeljski dopust (nakon 6 mjeseci pa slijedećih 180 dana), ali tada će mu naknada biti limitirana na 80% proračunske osnovice - odnosno 2.660,80 kn

postoji i mogućnost da roditeljski dopust bio tko od vas koristi kasnije, kao i mogućnost da se roditeljski dopust koristi kao rad u polovici radnog vremena (4 sata radi, 4 sata dopusta), te u tom slučaju i računa u dvostrukom trajanju (umjesto 180 dana roditeljskog dopusta ima 360 dana dopusta 4 sata, uz rad 4 sata)

----------


## nessa

a jeli mu ulazi u prosjek plaća ili i 2mj šta će bit na dopustu za njegu znaći 7 i 8mj? 
ispunjava uvjete radnog staža

----------


## Mimolina

Hm, ova kombinaija mi se cini zgodna...
Imam pitanje vezano uz porodiljni dopust uz kombinaciju rada u trajanju od pola radnog vremena, zanima me da li za to veijeme dobivam onih cca. 2600.00 od socijala + jos svoju placu od firme, dnosno pola place za pola radnog vremena. Radim u drzavnoj sluzbi i prosjek place mi je veci od onog limita 4257.00.
I ako mi netko moze odgovorit na moje prethodno pitanje vezano uz otvaranje porodiljnog. Molim vas!   :Kiss:

----------


## sunce moje malo

jel mi netko može odgovoriti kako se računa onih 28 dana za otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta- jel su to radni ili kalendarski dani?
pitam jel se broje subote i nedjelje?

----------


## uporna

> jel mi netko može odgovoriti kako se računa onih 28 dana za otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta- jel su to radni ili kalendarski dani?
> pitam jel se broje subote i nedjelje?



Mislim da se uvijek i za sve broje svi dani kalendarski, nadam se da će netko još to potvrditi.

----------


## freya7

> jel mi netko može odgovoriti kako se računa onih 28 dana za otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta- jel su to radni ili kalendarski dani?
> pitam jel se broje subote i nedjelje?


kalendarski dani, koliko sam ja upućena   :Rolling Eyes:  
ali nikad ne znaš

----------


## Mirtica

Kalendarski   :Smile:

----------


## cezar

mamma san, hvala ti na odgovoru. Samo još jedno pitanje, pa da zaključim, znači ulazi mi u prosjek 6. mjeseci prije nego sam prvi puta otišla na bolovanje (uslijed komplikacija) ali šta je s novim ugovorom kojeg bi potpisala kod novog poslodavca? Da li se onda gleda npr. 2. mj. (ukoliko bi toliko radila)kod novog poslodavca i 4. mj.kod prošloga?
Što se tiče raskida moga ugovora na neodređeno nažalost poslodavac se vadi na krizu, smanjenje posla itd. Znam da ne smije biti sporazumni otkaz. Ali nisam znala da me mora držati još 15 dana nakon povratka?
To mi dakako mora platiti, jer taman mi izađe pola mjeseca.
Da li ima nešto bitno oko tih 15 dana što bi trebala znati, tako da mu mogu to priopčiti. U kojem zakonu to stoji?

----------


## cezar

Eh samo još nešto, da li  se bolovanje(uslijed komplikacija) pa dalje i rodiljni dopust računaju kao da sam normalno radila? tj nešto od toga se ne odbija u računanju kod tih 12 mj. neprekidnog rada ili 18 s prekidima?
Ma pitam da mogu biti 100% sigurna kako bi to dobro izračunala a ne da mi tamo kažu kako mi fali 1 ili 2 dana.

----------


## mamma san

Cezar, tvoj drugi post je u potpunosti različit od prvog upita.  :/ 

Kod izračuna naknade za bolovanje ili za rodiljni dopust uzima se u obzir isplaćene plaće u 6 mjeseci koji su prethodile danu otvaranja bolovanja odnosno rodiljnog (sve kako sam ti napisala). 
Ako si u tih 6 obračunskih mjeseci promijenila poslodavca onda će ti svaki poslodavac ispuniti svoju potvrdu za isplaćene plaće temeljem rada koji si provela kod njih. 

Što se tiče toga da ti poslodavac ne može otkazati ugovor o radu dok si na rodiljnom dopustu, te da se sa rodijlnog dopusta moraš vratiti na svoje radno mjesto, te da ti poslodavac ne može otkazati ugovor o radu....sve je to definirano odredbama Zakona o radu, čl. 77 koji glasi:

_Zabrana otkaza

Članak 77.

(1) Za vrijeme trudnoće, korištenja rodiljnoga dopusta, koriš*te*nja prava na rad u skraćenom radnom vremenu roditelja, odnosno posvojitelja, korištenja posvojiteljskoga dopusta i dopusta za njegu djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju te petnaest dana nakon prestanka trudnoće, odnosno prestanka korištenja tih prava, poslodavac ne može otkazati trudnici, odnosno osobi koja se koristi nekim od spomenutih prava.

(2) Otkaz je ništav ako je na dan davanja otkaza poslodavcu bilo poznato postojanje okolnosti iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ili ako radnik u roku od petnaest dana od dostave otkaza obavijesti poslodavca o postojanju okolnosti iz stavka 1. ovoga članka te o tome pridonese odgovarajuću potvrdu ovlaštenog liječnika ili drugoga ovlaštenog tijela.

(3) Okolnosti iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ne sprječavaju prestanak ugovora o radu sklopljenog na određeno vrijeme, istekom vremena na koje je sklopljen taj ugovor._

----------


## lali

Nessa, kad prelaziš s dopusta za njegu na obvezni porodiljni dal mora biti 45 dana prije ili može biti i 28 dana od termina ?

----------


## sir_oliver

> postoji i mogućnost da roditeljski dopust bio tko od vas koristi kasnije, kao i mogućnost da se roditeljski dopust koristi kao rad u polovici radnog vremena (4 sata radi, 4 sata dopusta), te u tom slučaju i računa u dvostrukom trajanju (umjesto 180 dana roditeljskog dopusta ima 360 dana dopusta 4 sata, uz rad 4 sata)


ako dobro shvaćam u tom slučaju država ništa ne plaća samo daje mogućnost da radiš pola radnog vremena tih 360 dana. ili nekim čudom država isplaćuje neku naknadu + poslodavac plaća pola radnog vremena.

----------


## vesna72

ne shvaćaš dobro.

koristiš četiri sata roditeljskog dnevno i dobivaš polovicu naknade za roditeljski (znači između 831,50 kn i 1330,40 kn)

radiš 4 sata dnevno i poslodavac ti isplaćuje polovicu plaće (obično ispada i malko više, radi razlike kod poreza)

nije čudo već zakon u pitanju, ali država zaista nešto i plaća   :Grin:

----------


## vesna72

> Hm, ova kombinaija mi se cini zgodna...
> Imam pitanje vezano uz porodiljni dopust uz kombinaciju rada u trajanju od pola radnog vremena, zanima me da li za to veijeme dobivam onih cca. 2600.00 od socijala + jos svoju placu od firme, dnosno pola place za pola radnog vremena. Radim u drzavnoj sluzbi i prosjek place mi je veci od onog limita 4257.00.
> I ako mi netko moze odgovorit na moje prethodno pitanje vezano uz otvaranje porodiljnog. Molim vas!


pola radnog vremena je objašnjeno u prethodnom postu

a prethodno pitanje mi je promaklo   :Embarassed:  

ginekolog ti treba dati preporuku za otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta 45 dana prije termina i dr. opće prakse će ti zatvoriti bolovanje i izdati nopvu doznaku

komisija obično produžuje na način +14, +21,...ili sl. dana - ovisno o šifri bolovanja i ne vode puno računa o terminu poroda i matematici   :Smile:

----------


## Mimolina

Vesna72, hvala na odgovoru!
Jesi sigurna da se nije nesto promjenilo u vezi otvaranja bolovanja. Pitam zato sto mi doktorica, odnosno sestra, opce prakse, uporno tvrdi da oni to vise ne rade, vec to radi komisija  :/

----------


## lali

> Nessa, kad prelaziš s dopusta za njegu na obvezni porodiljni dal mora biti 45 dana prije ili može biti i 28 dana od termina ?


 Jel zna netko na ovo odgovor? Txs!

----------


## luce27

cure help. jel imala koja slučaj kao moj jer me zanima kako to na kraju ispadne?!  za par dana imat ću 12 mj neprekinutog staža, s tim da od toga sam radila od 5 do 12-og mj, sredinom 12-og su mi otvorene komplikacije, s tih komplikacija bi trebala direktno na rodiljni dopust u 6-i mjesec. sada na kompl primam onu mizeriju od 830 kn jer nisam ispunjavala uvjete za punu plaću, ali me zanima, pošto ću prije otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta ispunjavat uvjet ( valjda ) od 12 mj staža, hoću li sigurno imat pravo na delimitiranu naknadu plaće koja mi je bila dok sam radila, tj prije otvaranja komplikacija. i ako hoću dali ponovno moram nosit novi R1 iz firme u HZZO, ili mi važi onaj prije komplikacija?
Hvala

----------


## ivana zg

Možda neću biti skroz jasna ali pokušat ću objasniti što me muči.
Sestra mi je trudna. 
od 01.12.2008g. uplaćuje si mirovinsko i zdravstveno oko 5,000,00 kn da bi imala toliki porodiljni nako 6 mjeseci. No sada kada je željela otići na komplikacije, u Klovićevoj su joj objasnili da nju "kaći" novi zakon od 01.01.09. i da će cijeli porodiljni primati oko 1,600, 00 kn, kao i svi oni koji nisu imali 12 mjeseci neprekidnog radnoga staža do 01.01.09.!
Mene zanima zašto se ona ne može žaliti ako je nju kaćio stari zakon?
Mislim da to nije u redu, ne samo radi moje sestre već ljudi koji su možda do toga datuma imali 11mjeseci neprekidnog radnog staža ili im je možda koji dan falio do godinu dana?
Nije li protuzakonito provoditi zakon retroaktivno??
Ako nije, onda se stvarno moramo zabrinuti što nas čeka!
Onaj tko je išao po starome zakonu, išao je jer su tim zakonom bila obečana neka prava i nije u redu da se odjenom primjenjuju nova! Zakon i ljudi koji su nas savjetovali i objašnjavali su onda lažni, a mi smo budale jer smo im vjerovali. Zašto nitko iz mirovinskog nije upozorio te ljude na novi zakon i prava!
Novi zakon bi se trebao odnositi na one koji su počeli raditi s 01-01.09. , a ne na one koji tada idu na porodiljni.
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## mamma san

Ivana zg,

novi Zakon, a to je Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, koji je u primjeni od 1.1.2009. odnosi se na:

1. sve trudnice / majke koje su zatražile korištenje nekog prava reguliranog tim zakonom. 
2. na sve one koje su u korištenju nekog prava, ali smatraju da je ovaj Zakon za njih povoljniji pa mogu zatražiti daljnje korištenje prava po ovom Zakonu.

Dakle, tvoja seka otvara RODILJNI dopust po ovom Zakonu, koji, između ostalog, uvjetuje da se zaposleni roditelj koji zatraži neko pravo po ovom zakonu, mora imati najmanje 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja. Ako taj uvjet nije ostvaren naknada iznosi minimalnih 1663 kune.

Kad pišeš o bolovanju uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, ono je regulirano Zakonom o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranjau i drugim podzakonskim aktima, gdje (već kusur godina) postoji uvjet neprekidnog staža osiguranja u trajanju od min 12 mjeseci ili 18 mjeseci u  prekidima u zadnje 2 godine, kako bi se ostvarila naknada za bolovanje obračunata u visini 100% prosjeka plaće, ali do max 4250 kn.
Ako ovaj uvjet nije ispunjen, tada naknada iznosi max 831 kunu.

----------


## Kere

Drage pravnice, 
ja isto spadam u trudnice s prekidom staža, od 1.12.2008 do 1.3.2008., radi gosp. krize, BTW vratila sam se u isto poduzeće i sad sam neočekivano trudna, termin mi je 28.01. Zaposlena sam od 1.8.2000.
Čitala sam Zakon te vas molim za tumačenje Čl. 52 Prijava okolnosti koje utječu na ostvarivanje prava i naknada. Načelno se štiti HZZO, ali imamo li mi pravo na "prijavu okolnosti" odn. na punu naknadu, ako je ostvaren staž od 12 mjeseci nakon rođenja djeteta. 
Drugo pitanje je, ukoliko otac koristi rodiljni, ili rad na 1/2 vremena, 
a ja roditeljski, da li će mi se onda utvrđivati opet pravo na naknadu (2660 kn), ili sam ostala zacementirana na 45 ili 28 dana prije termina. Hvala na odgovorima, nadam se da će se nešto promijeniti u tumačenju neprekidnog radnog staža.

----------


## Kere

Podižem malo, nitko mi nije odgovorio, svako mišljenje je dobrodošlo. "Pravnice" iz gornjeg posta piše samo zbog naslova pdf-a, više stilski dodatak. Već sam se i pomirila sa pola naknade, ali zanima me i drugih 6 mjeseci. Hvala!

----------


## mamma san

> Drage pravnice, 
> ja isto spadam u trudnice s prekidom staža, od 1.12.2008 do 1.3.2008., radi gosp. krize, BTW vratila sam se u isto poduzeće i sad sam neočekivano trudna, termin mi je 28.01. Zaposlena sam od 1.8.2000.
> Čitala sam Zakon te vas molim za tumačenje Čl. 52 Prijava okolnosti koje utječu na ostvarivanje prava i naknada. Načelno se štiti HZZO, ali imamo li mi pravo na "prijavu okolnosti" odn. na punu naknadu, ako je ostvaren staž od 12 mjeseci nakon rođenja djeteta. 
> Drugo pitanje je, ukoliko otac koristi rodiljni, ili rad na 1/2 vremena, 
> a ja roditeljski, da li će mi se onda utvrđivati opet pravo na naknadu (2660 kn), ili sam ostala zacementirana na 45 ili 28 dana prije termina. Hvala na odgovorima, nadam se da će se nešto promijeniti u tumačenju neprekidnog radnog staža.


Da li se u tvojem upitu onaj prekid staža odnosi na razdoblje od 1.12.2008 do 1.3.2009? 
U svakom slučaju , najkasnije otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta bit će ti 1.1.2010 (28 dana prije termina), a u slučaju da ćeš biti na bolovanju prije toga otvorit ćeš ga oko 15.12.2009. 
U niti jednom slučaju nećeš imati ostvareni uvjet od 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža, te će ti naknada iznositi 1663 kune. 
Pojam naknadnog staža (nakon rođenja djeteta) u smislu ovog zakona ne vrijedi niti možeš od npr. 1.3.2010 tražiti novi izračun rodiljne naknade. 

Što se tiče drugog dijela, ako imaš prekid veći od 30 dana u korištenju prava, izračunavat će ti se novi prosjek.

----------


## Kere

Hvala na odgovoru! Da, od 1.3.2009. sam ponovno zaposlena, krivi broj sam napisala. U svakom slučaju, idem se psihički pripremiti na iznos naknade, i nadati se da će doći do nekih izmjena do tada.

----------


## mamma san

Na žalost, prema trenutnim saznanjima, naša Ministrica inzistira da Zakon bude u primjeni godinu dana i tek onda da se ide u izmjene.  :/

----------


## habibi

mamma san, ako u trudnoći naizmjenično radim i odlazim na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija, na koji način u HZZOu računaju porodiljnu naknadu, tj. prosjek plaće. u mom je slučaju plaća veća od 4.250 kn, a može se desiti da nemam kontinuitet od 6 mjeseci rada tijekom trudnoće. koliko je mjeseci rada dovoljno za izračun prosjeka, a da on odgovara mojoj stvarnoj plaći.
nadam se da nisam previše upetljala...hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Kere

mamma san, imam još jedno pitanje. Čitala sam u RRIF-u da imam pravo uplaćivati produženo osiguranje. te se za takav staž upisuje u radnu knjižicu. Zahtjev se može podnijeti u roku od 12 mjeseci od prestanka prethodnog obveznog osiguranja. U kakvom odnosu je takav staž sa zakonskom odredbom o neprekidnom radnom stažu. Znači ja bih si uplatila tri mjeseca produženog osiguranja da nemam rupe u plaćenim doprinosima. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

Drage moje,
u nadi da ćete oprostiti ukoliko je o ovome pisano na n! mjesta pitam slijedeće:
Kolika je naknada po isteku prvih 6 mjeseci prodiljnog? znam da je to nešto ovisno o proračunskoj osnovi, no koliko to konkretno iznosi?

Curke, ne zamjerite ...

----------


## vesna72

maksimum je 80% proračunske osnovice, odnosno trenutno 2.660,80 kn.
za one s plaćom manjom od navedenog maksimuma - iznos njihove plaće.

----------


## LIMA

Samo da provjerim jesam li dobro shvatila - ako se nakon rodiljnog dopusta (prvih 6 mjeseci) vratim na posao, ako želim koristiti i roditeljski dopust (drugih 6 mjeseci) moram raditi najmanje 9 mjeseci??

----------


## vesna72

netočno.
9 mjeseci je rok za stjecanje prava na korištenje roditeljskog dopusta za ranije nezaposlene majke koje su prekinule korištenje roditeljske brige radi zapošljavanja ili samozapošljavanja.


zaposleni roditelj može nastaviti bilo kada
jedini uvjeti su da ne može koristiti dopust više od 2 puta godišnje, niti kraće od 30 dana.
i da mora podnijeti zahtjev najkasnije 30 dana prije željenog početka korištenja

----------


## ALL

Pozdrav svima već danima pokušavan naći odgovor no bez uspjeha nadam se da ce te mi vi moći barem malo pomoći.Radi se o tome da sam zaposlena od 01.05.2009 (do tad nisam nigdje radila) no međutim nedavno sam ostala sam trudna pa me zanima dali ću imati pravo na porodiljnu naknadu

----------


## freya7

mislim da trebaš imati 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža....da bi primala svoju plaću prvih 6 mjeseci.
mislim da u prethodnim postovima piše da imaš pravo na 1663kn....

ali javit će ti se cure koje to bolje znaju....

----------


## ceano

Vidim da postoji puno nejasnoca oko ovog novog zakona...nisam ni ja iznimka, pa bi vas molila za pomoc
Radim na odredjeno vrijeme od 01.07.2008. godine te po mojim saznanjima poduzece mi nece produljiti ugovor koji istice 30.06.2009 pa po postovima zakljucujem da i ako otvorim bolovanje imam pravo samo na minimalac, jesam dobro skontala?
I drugo - ako se zaposlim od 1.7.2009. u novom poduzecu te onda nakon par dana odem na bolovanje ( a poslodavac mi ne raskine ugovor) imam pravo na 100% od prosjeka place i sve onda ide na teret drzave, poslodavac placa samo onih par dana? 

Hvala

----------


## habibi

ponavljam svoje pitanje i molim da mi netko tko zna odgovori jer u HZZO-u ne uspijevam dobiti odgovor (info telefon je u kvaru, na centrali nemoguca misija, jednom sam ih i dobila ali mi je sluzbenica odgovorila na pol pitanja i spustila slusalicu - necim sam ju strasno izivcirala!!!



> ako u trudnoći naizmjenično radim i odlazim na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija, na koji način u HZZOu računaju porodiljnu naknadu, tj. prosjek plaće. u mom je slučaju plaća veća od 4.250 kn, a može se desiti da nemam kontinuitet od 6 mjeseci rada tijekom trudnoće. koliko je mjeseci rada dovoljno za izračun prosjeka, a da on odgovara mojoj stvarnoj plaći.


 i moraju li ti mjeseci rada biti kontinuirani?

----------


## nina26

Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da cete mi uspiti odgovoriti jer sam ja totalno zbunjena. Kad pitas one na HZZO-u nikad nedobijes potpun odgovor. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u stalnom radnom odnosu sam bila od 1.mj 2008 i u 8.mj 2008 sam otisla na komplikacije, na kojima sam dobivala punu placu, odnosno 2660 kn na koliko sam i bila prijavljena. Moj bebac sad ima 4.5 mj i moja pitanja su :  koliko ce mi biti naknada za drugih 6 mj? 
I drugo pitanje: ako ostanem trudna prije nego mi istekne porodiljni i odmah nadovezem komplikacije, kolika ce mi tad biti naknada? 
I dali je moguce da nakon zavrsetka porodiljnog uplatim 3mj prijave na nekih 3.500 kn, pa da mi se ta tri mj uzmu za racunanje prosjeka, koji bi tad bio oko te 3.500 kn, ili je potribno zadnjih 6mj?
Nadam se da nisam previse zakomplicirala!

----------


## nina26

Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da cete mi uspiti odgovoriti jer sam ja totalno zbunjena. Kad pitas one na HZZO-u nikad nedobijes potpun odgovor. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u stalnom radnom odnosu sam bila od 1.mj 2008 i u 8.mj 2008 sam otisla na komplikacije, na kojima sam dobivala punu placu, odnosno 2660 kn na koliko sam i bila prijavljena. Moj bebac sad ima 4.5 mj i moja pitanja su :  koliko ce mi biti naknada za drugih 6 mj? 
I drugo pitanje: ako ostanem trudna prije nego mi istekne porodiljni i odmah nadovezem komplikacije, kolika ce mi tad biti naknada? 
I dali je moguce da nakon zavrsetka porodiljnog uplatim 3mj prijave na nekih 3.500 kn, pa da mi se ta tri mj uzmu za racunanje prosjeka, koji bi tad bio oko te 3.500 kn, ili je potribno zadnjih 6mj?
Nadam se da nisam previse zakomplicirala!

----------


## uporna

*habibi*, ako možeš odi osobno do Klovićeve (ako tamo spadaš) u sobi 26 sjedi ženskica kratke kose sa pramenovima plavim i naočalama i direktno joj objasni i pitaj. Sad na početku mjeseca nemaju gužve a ona je meni lijepo sve rastumačila kad sam pitala za sebe.

----------


## Jasminica

Evo, dobra vijest je da sam trudna!!! 6tj.

No, imam između ostalog i hematom i ginekolog me uputi da otvorim bolovanje. Radi mojih godina i dužeg pokušavanja trudnoće, rekao je da očekuje da ću vjerojatno morati mirovati cijelu trudnoću. Uzela sam godišnji ovaj tjedan, a onda ću vidjeti kako dalje.

E sad, imam hrpu kredita,a moja plaća je duplo veća od maksimalne naknade od 4oookn, 8000kn.

Molim Vas, ako sada odem na komplikacije sve do 45 dana prije poroda, da li će mi nakon poroda naknada biti tih 4000kn ili pak moja plaća od 8000kn (prvih 6 mj).

Molim Vas pomoć.

----------


## uporna

> Evo, dobra vijest je da sam trudna!!! 6tj.
> 
> No, imam između ostalog i hematom i ginekolog me uputi da otvorim bolovanje. Radi mojih godina i dužeg pokušavanja trudnoće, rekao je da očekuje da ću vjerojatno morati mirovati cijelu trudnoću. Uzela sam godišnji ovaj tjedan, a onda ću vidjeti kako dalje.
> 
> E sad, imam hrpu kredita,a moja plaća je duplo veća od maksimalne naknade od 4oookn, 8000kn.
> 
> Molim Vas, ako sada odem na komplikacije sve do 45 dana prije poroda, da li će mi nakon poroda naknada biti tih 4000kn ili pak moja plaća od 8000kn (prvih 6 mj).
> 
> Molim Vas pomoć.


Ako sada odeš na komplikacije do onih 45 dana imat ćeš svoju plaću tih 8000 od 45 dana i prvih 6 mjeseci. A na komplikacijama max. 4250 kn.

Vidi da iskoristiš sav godišnji odmor prije nego odeš na komplikacije jednostavnije je nego da poslije prekidaš.

----------


## anny42

Uskoro bih trebala produljiti porodiljni za drugih šest mjeseci ali postoji i mogućnost da mi odgovara i produljenje od još pola godine jer nam nema tko čuvati dijete.
Zanima me da li je moguće produljiti porodiljni do treće godine nakon potpisivanja za drugih 6 mjeseci ili to komplicira stvari.
Kada moram obavijestiti poslodavca i kakva su iskustva kod traženja neplaćenog porodiljnog?

Isprike ako se već pisalo o tome, dosta mi je hitno a nisam to nigdje pronašla.

----------


## mamma san

> Uskoro bih trebala produljiti porodiljni za drugih šest mjeseci ali postoji i mogućnost da mi odgovara i produljenje od još pola godine jer nam nema tko čuvati dijete.
> Zanima me da li je moguće produljiti porodiljni do treće godine nakon potpisivanja za drugih 6 mjeseci ili to komplicira stvari.
> Kada moram obavijestiti poslodavca i kakva su iskustva kod traženja neplaćenog porodiljnog?
> 
> Isprike ako se već pisalo o tome, dosta mi je hitno a nisam to nigdje pronašla.


ako se radi o prvom djetetu, prvo moraš iskoristiti roditeljski dopust. Onda cca mjesec dana prije isteka roditeljskog dopusta, ideš u dogovor sa poslodavcem oko korištenja prava na mirovanje obveza iz radnog odnosa.

Na tvojem mjestu, ja to nikad ne bih obavljala prije vremena. Sve u svoje vrijeme.

----------


## nina26

> Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da cete mi uspiti odgovoriti jer sam ja totalno zbunjena. Kad pitas one na HZZO-u nikad nedobijes potpun odgovor. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u stalnom radnom odnosu sam bila od 1.mj 2008 i u 8.mj 2008 sam otisla na komplikacije, na kojima sam dobivala punu placu, odnosno 2660 kn na koliko sam i bila prijavljena. Moj bebac sad ima 4.5 mj i moja pitanja su :  koliko ce mi biti naknada za drugih 6 mj? 
> I drugo pitanje: ako ostanem trudna prije nego mi istekne porodiljni i odmah nadovezem komplikacije, kolika ce mi tad biti naknada? 
> I dali je moguce da nakon zavrsetka porodiljnog uplatim 3mj prijave na nekih 3.500 kn, pa da mi se ta tri mj uzmu za racunanje prosjeka, koji bi tad bio oko te 3.500 kn, ili je potribno zadnjih 6mj?
> Nadam se da nisam previse zakomplicirala!



Molim vas ako netko zna odgovore na moja potanja da mi pomogne.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da cete mi uspiti odgovoriti jer sam ja totalno zbunjena. Kad pitas one na HZZO-u nikad nedobijes potpun odgovor. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u stalnom radnom odnosu sam bila od 1.mj 2008 i u 8.mj 2008 sam otisla na komplikacije, na kojima sam dobivala punu placu, odnosno 2660 kn na koliko sam i bila prijavljena. Moj bebac sad ima 4.5 mj i moja pitanja su :  koliko ce mi biti naknada za drugih 6 mj? 
> I drugo pitanje: ako ostanem trudna prije nego mi istekne porodiljni i odmah nadovezem komplikacije, kolika ce mi tad biti naknada? 
> I dali je moguce da nakon zavrsetka porodiljnog uplatim 3mj prijave na nekih 3.500 kn, pa da mi se ta tri mj uzmu za racunanje prosjeka, koji bi tad bio oko te 3.500 kn, ili je potribno zadnjih 6mj?
> Nadam se da nisam previse zakomplicirala!


1. drugih 6 mjeseci ces dobivati 2500 kn jer je to maksimum za drugi dio porodiljnog, znaci nece se puno promjeniti

2. naknada bi ti bila minimum ako se ne varam jer se porodiljna ne racuna u prosjek kao placa (neka me netko ispravi ako nije tocno)

3. ako si u radnom odnosu onda ti vecu placu moze dati samo poslodavac, dakle ne mozes sama uplacivati nikakvu "razliku", trebala bi se dogovoriti s poslodavcem o povecanju.
Mislim da je dovoljno 2 isplacene place, dakle 3 mjeseca rada. (ali opet, nisam sigurna) :/

----------


## Marsupilami

sada sam tek skuzila da pises u proslom vremenu, dakle vise nisi u radnom odnosu? Na burzi si ili???

----------


## nina26

Ne nisam na burzi, u stalnom radnom odnosu sam, ali mislim otici od ovog poslodavca nakon isteka porodiljnog, i otici kod drugog. To vec imam dogovoreno. Zato me zanima dali ce mi se uzeti u prosjek placa od 2-3 mj ako budem toliko radila?

----------


## Marsupilami

Ako ces raditi nakon prekida porodiljnog i prije otvaranja komplikacija naravno da ce uzeti za prosjek, ali samo isplacene place za mjesece koji prethode otvaranju bolovanja.
Dakle bilo kakva uplata place u mjesecu u kojem otvaras komplikacije ne ulazi u prosjek, pa obrati na to paznju   :Wink:

----------


## nina26

E super hvala ti. Znaci ja umisto prosjek zadnjih 6 mj sto traze, donesem od ta 2-3 mj i onda to racunaju? Do sad mi je placa bila 2600, pa sam toliko dobivala i svo vrime komplikacija, znaci li to onda cu dobivati i na drugim komplikacijama placu od 3600 ako na toliko budem prijavljena, odnosno to mi bude placa ta 2-3 mj

----------


## anny42

> anny42 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uskoro bih trebala produljiti porodiljni za drugih šest mjeseci ali postoji i mogućnost da mi odgovara i produljenje od još pola godine jer nam nema tko čuvati dijete.
> Zanima me da li je moguće produljiti porodiljni do treće godine nakon potpisivanja za drugih 6 mjeseci ili to komplicira stvari.
> Kada moram obavijestiti poslodavca i kakva su iskustva kod traženja neplaćenog porodiljnog?
> 
> Isprike ako se već pisalo o tome, dosta mi je hitno a nisam to nigdje pronašla.
> 
> ...


Hvala ti na odgovoru ali nisam dobro skužila što trebam raditi.
Radi se o drugom djetetu koje sad ima pet i pol mjeseci.
Trebala bih se javiti u hzzo.
Zanima me da li potpisujem sada za sljedećih 6 mjeseci ili odmah za tri godine. Kad moram obavijestiti poslodavca (ni ja ne bih prije nego što stvarno moram).
Bojim se da ne izgubim mogućnost produljenja ako sad potpišem za sljedećih 6 mjeseci i dobijem rješenje za to.
Da li si mi sugerirala da odem na razgovor sa poslodavcem mjesec dana prije prvog rođendana odnosno isteka jednogodišnjeg porodiljnog, kako bih mu rekla  da bih dalje koristila mirovanje radnog odnosa.
Kako to onda rješavam sa hzzom da dobijem novo rješanje?
 Nadam se da si skužila problematiku.  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

ideš po redu.

svako pravo je pravo za sebe.

znači:

SAD rješavaš roditeljski dopust. (hitno, jer zahtjev trebaš uložiti 30 dana prije isteka rodiljnog, znači sa bebinih 5 mjeseci)

Sa bebinih 11 mjeseci (pod pretpostavkom da ćeš koristiti dopust do 1.godine života), dogovaraš se sa poslodavcem o mirovanju.

----------


## anny42

Puo ti hvala mamma san.
Još samo da provjerim. MM treba ići sa mnom?
To mi je jako bitno jer sutra planiraju moji dečki na more ( kad se vrate možda će biti kasno),a mi cure čuvamo stado vodenih kozica.  :Sad: .

----------


## nina26

> E super hvala ti. Znaci ja umisto prosjek zadnjih 6 mj sto traze, donesem od ta 2-3 mj i onda to racunaju? Do sad mi je placa bila 2600, pa sam toliko dobivala i svo vrime komplikacija, znaci li to onda cu dobivati i na drugim komplikacijama placu od 3600 ako na toliko budem prijavljen
> a, odnosno to mi bude placa ta 2-3 mj



Bok cure
Jel moze odgovor na moje pitanje ( ovo gori ) molim vas. Gospoda u hzzo mi je rekla da moram imati staza dvi god ili tako nesto, neznam jer sam bila malo izgubljena zbog lose vjesti sto sam primila pa mi nemojte zamiriti. Znam da se  porodiljni i komplikacije ubrajaju u radni staz, pa po tome imam 2 god staza neprekinutog. Nadam se da me kuzite sto govorim, pa vas molim za odgovor

----------


## anny42

Dobila sam jučer rješenje HZZO-a porodiljnog dopusta za drugiš šest mjeseci. Za dijete rođeno 30.01.09., porodiljni dopust traje od 30.07 2009 do *25.01.2010*.
S obzirom da se u rješenju pozivaju na zakon u kome stoji ( trajanje 6 mjeseci) zanima me da li se mogu žaliti za skraćeno porodiljno ( 5 dana manje šrto je u praksi gotovo cijeli tjedan prije prvog rođendana)i da li je to netko već radio?
Razljutio me odgovor djelatnice u hzzo da je to rješenje u redu jer prema novom zakonu oni ne uzimaju 6 mjeseci već računaju da mjesec ima 30 dana pa određuju 180 dana. Imaju li pravo na takvo računanje ili je to samo način da skrate period koji je na teret hzzo-a?
Prvih 6 mjeseci tj rodiljni dopust mi je dobro izračunat dakle točno 6 mjeseci od rođenja djeteta pa mi to sad nije jasno, novi nas zakon kači za oba izračuna...
Ako netko ima iskustva, bila bih zahvalna da ga podijeli.

----------


## Maruška

> Razljutio me odgovor djelatnice u hzzo da je to rješenje u redu jer prema novom zakonu oni ne uzimaju 6 mjeseci već računaju da mjesec ima 30 dana pa određuju 180 dana.


Nažalost, žena ti je točno rekla.

----------


## freya7

da li se porodiljni može otvoriti npr. 37 dana prije??

ja planiram raditi do 11.9.,zbog nekih bitnih stvari na poslu...od pon 14.9. bi otvorila porodiljni a to je 37 dana prije?

ili mogu samo 28 dana prije?


zanima me kad se otvara 45 dana prije, a kad 28...a kad između

----------


## mamma san

> da li se porodiljni može otvoriti npr. 37 dana prije??
> 
> ja planiram raditi do 11.9.,zbog nekih bitnih stvari na poslu...od pon 14.9. bi otvorila porodiljni a to je 37 dana prije?
> 
> ili mogu samo 28 dana prije?
> 
> 
> zanima me kad se otvara 45 dana prije, a kad 28...a kad između


ako si trudnica sa zdravom trudnoćom i time radno sposobna (ako je i tvoj posao takav da ti ne ugrožava trudnoću) onda ti se rodiljni dopust otvara 28 dana ranije.
Ako u predzadnjem mjesecu trudnoće, tvoj ginekolog procijeni da trebaš ipak ostati doma, a to se dešava 45 i manje dana prije termina, onda će ti otvoriti rodiljni dopust, a ne bolovanje. 

Tvoja želja sa danom otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta, nema veze. On se otvara SAMO na preporuku tvojeg ginekologa.

----------


## freya7

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li se porodiljni može otvoriti npr. 37 dana prije??
> 
> ja planiram raditi do 11.9.,zbog nekih bitnih stvari na poslu...od pon 14.9. bi otvorila porodiljni a to je 37 dana prije?
> 
> ili mogu samo 28 dana prije?
> 
> ...


ok ja ću raditi do 28 dana prije, ali ako mi postane teško npr. 35dana prije? što onda

----------


## mamma san

ako ti ginekoglog ne želi otvoriti rodiljni dopust, uzmi par dana godišnjeg odmora (ako možeš).

----------


## freya7

> ako ti ginekoglog ne želi otvoriti rodiljni dopust, uzmi par dana godišnjeg odmora (ako možeš).



ma ja ne želim ništa muljati.....idem na godišnji cijeli kolovoz jer je moj posao neizdrživo raditi po ovim vrućinama....


vratila bi se 1.9. i planiralala raditi do 22.9. 28 dana prije poroda, 

definitvo ću morati odraditi do 10.9. jer želim pozavršavati sve i predati posao svojoj zamjeni, a do tada će to trajati.

e sad ako meni postane neizdrživo raditi od npr. 14.9. pa valjda mi može on otvoriti bolovanje tipa 35 dana prije....
inače on je jedan od onih ginekologa koji uvijek pitaju jer se ok osjećate , treba li otvarati bolovanje....(mene to osobno iritira jer onda svatko tko ne želi raditi a nije mu ništa ide na bolovanje)

----------


## freya7

*mamma san*

radit ću do 28 dana prije poroda...
u slučaju da osjetim da ne mogu raditi do tada, a prošla sam 45 dana prije koja je procedura kod otvaranja porodiljnog?
i da li se može uopće otvoriti..ili moram čekati 28 dana prije

----------


## mamma san

> *mamma san*
> 
> radit ću do 28 dana prije poroda...
> u slučaju da osjetim da ne mogu raditi do tada, a prošla sam 45 dana prije koja je procedura kod otvaranja porodiljnog?
> i da li se može uopće otvoriti..ili moram čekati 28 dana prije


freya7, ako se ne osjećaš dobro ili imaš neke poteškoće te zadnje dane, onda definitivno posjeti svojeg ginekologa, a on će, u skladu sa tvojim stanjem, dati preporuku oko otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta.

----------


## freya7

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *mamma san*
> 
> radit ću do 28 dana prije poroda...
> u slučaju da osjetim da ne mogu raditi do tada, a prošla sam 45 dana prije koja je procedura kod otvaranja porodiljnog?
> i da li se može uopće otvoriti..ili moram čekati 28 dana prije
> 
> ...


hvala,ja se nadam da neće trebati...samo sam ja zabrijala da se ide po preporuci ginekologa 45dana ili 28 kad moraš, nema između  :Smile:

----------


## mina30

> prema zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju plaća je: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pod plaćom na osnovi koje se utvrđuje osnovica za naknadu plaće podrazumijeva se, u smislu ovoga Zakona, redovita mjesečna plaća osiguranika utvrđena u skladu s odredbama propisa o radu i drugih propisa o određivanju plaće, te naknada plaće isplaćena za vrijeme odsutnosti s rada (godišnji odmor, plaćeni dopust i bolovanje) koja se isplaćuje na teret pravne ili fizičke osobe kod koje je osiguranik zaposlen.
> ...


Da li u to onda ulazi i regres, on je zajamcen kolektivnim ugovorom, ali ne mogu sada nigjde naci listu da vidim jel se na njega placaju doprinosi?

----------


## RING

Zna li tko da li se novo oporezivanje odnosi i na primanja tokom porodiljnog dopusta prvih 6 mj.

----------


## summer

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  freya7 prvotno napisa
> ...


meni je falio dan godisnjeg do tih 28 dana - to sam spomenula ginekologici na pregledu i pitala mogu li otvoriti rodiljni 29 dana prije i ona mi je bez problema upisala taj datum i doktorica opce prakse dala doznake na taj dan

----------


## freya7

> meni je falio dan godisnjeg do tih 28 dana - to sam spomenula ginekologici na pregledu i pitala mogu li otvoriti rodiljni 29 dana prije i ona mi je bez problema upisala taj datum i doktorica opce prakse dala doznake na taj dan


hvala na info....
ma neću ići ako mi neće trebati, samo da znam da se  to  može  :Smile:

----------


## enerđi

Pročitala sam skoro sve. al uz svoju curu čitam već par dana tako da bi molila da mi odgovorite da li sam točno razumjela!

naša situacija je sljedeća
sad sam trenutno na njezi i skrbi djeteta godinu dana. i koliko sam razumila za to vrijeme mi ide staž?
prije toga imam punu godinu neprekinutog radnog staža.
e sad ja i suprug razmišljamo o drugoj bebi.
koliko vidim po ovom zakonu nakon te njege ako odem izravno na komplikacije ili porodilni bi značilo da ću primat 1663 kn?
što financijski nikako ne bi mogli radi velikog kredita
ali kad bi nakon njege otišla radit 3 mj. pa onda otvorila komplikacije ili porodilni primala bi na komplikacijama kao i prvih 6mj porodiljnog 4250kn, a drugih 6mj 2500kn? 
znači za prosjek bi bilo dovoljno ta 3mj, a ne 6mj? to me u biti najviše buni?da li nakon njege trebam radit 3 ili6 mj kako bi mi naknada bila delimitirana i iznosila 425o kn s obzirom da su mi primanja 4500kn?

molim vas da mi pojasnite jer stvarno bi htjeli drugu bebu i tako se grizem šta me financije u tome priječe, ali ako mogu primat veću naknadu rađe ću malo pričekat i vratiti se na posao par mjeseci nego krpat kraj sa krajem...nadam se vašem razumjevanju i odgovoru
i naravno svjesna sam toga da se zakon može promjeniti svaki tren, ali ja bi htjela znat odgovor s obzirom na sadašnji zakon i moju buduću željenu situaciju, hvala

----------


## cvijetek

Nadam se da ću postaviti pitanje na pravom mjestu.U radnom odnosu sam od 1.1.09.Znam da nemam pravo na punu naknadu s obzirom da nemam 12mj neprekinutog staža.Nemam nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoći.Išla bi na porodiljni 45 dana prije poroda(termin mi je 2.10.09).S obzirom da su mi rekli da se porodiljne  naknade isplaćuju  poslje 20-tog u mjesecu zanima me kada bi mogla dobiti prvu naknadu?Da li naknada kreće tek nakon rođenja djetata nakon što ga prijavim na hzzo ili?Što onda dobivam u ovih 45 dana prije nego rodim?Nadam se da će mi netko znati odgovoriti.hvala unaprijed

----------


## mina30

> vesna72 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prema zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju plaća je: 
> 
> 
> prema propisima o radu
> 
> 
> ...


Ponavljam pitanje, dal u prosjek place ulazi i regres ako je isplacen u zadnjih 6 mjeseci rada?

----------


## vlatka5

mina 30 regres ulazi u prosijek ako su za njega plačeni doprinosi.a ne ulazi ako se nalazi u onih neoporezivih 2500 godišnje s božičnicom i uskrsnicom.

----------


## enerđi

je se ovdi više ne odgovara, razgovara o ovoj temi kad neman odgovor na svoje pitanje? ne znam koliko se triba čekat? ili ako se negdi drugo može pitat?

----------


## jelena.O

> Pročitala sam skoro sve. al uz svoju curu čitam već par dana tako da bi molila da mi odgovorite da li sam točno razumjela!
> 
> naša situacija je sljedeća
> sad sam trenutno na njezi i skrbi djeteta godinu dana. i koliko sam razumila za to vrijeme mi ide staž?
> prije toga imam punu godinu neprekinutog radnog staža.
> e sad ja i suprug razmišljamo o drugoj bebi.
> koliko vidim po ovom zakonu nakon te njege ako odem izravno na komplikacije ili porodilni bi značilo da ću primat 1663 kn?
> što financijski nikako ne bi mogli radi velikog kredita
> ali kad bi nakon njege otišla radit 3 mj. pa onda otvorila komplikacije ili porodilni primala bi na komplikacijama kao i prvih 6mj porodiljnog 4250kn, a drugih 6mj 2500kn? 
> ...



Hajde da priupitaj Nessu s ove stranice , o tvom slučaju valjda je već dobila porodiljski.


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...4775&start=300

----------


## enerđi

hvala 
nešto sam gledala ovu stranicu, al tamo ne govore o visinama naknada i mjesecima povratka na posao, koliko sam vidila to se ovdje pričalo, pa sam mislila da postoji netko tko je više prati te pravne stvari pa da mi konkretno odgovori kao šta je slučaj i s ovim šta sam prije čitala, al kao da je stala rasprava na ovoj stranici...
 a glupo mi je sad zvat hzzo i pitat za nešto šta će bit, pa sam se ovdje nadala savjetu i pomoći, al ako nitko ne zna točno odgovorit pokušat ću još čeprkat.
Al iskreno naporno mi je tražit sebi sličpne slučajeve, gubim sate i sate...

----------


## jelena.O

> hvala 
> nešto sam gledala ovu stranicu, al tamo ne govore o visinama naknada i mjesecima povratka na posao, koliko sam vidila to se ovdje pričalo, pa sam mislila da postoji netko tko je više prati te pravne stvari pa da mi konkretno odgovori kao šta je slučaj i s ovim šta sam prije čitala, al kao da je stala rasprava na ovoj stranici...
>  a glupo mi je sad zvat hzzo i pitat za nešto šta će bit, pa sam se ovdje nadala savjetu i pomoći, al ako nitko ne zna točno odgovorit pokušat ću još čeprkat.
> Al iskreno naporno mi je tražit sebi sličpne slučajeve, gubim sate i sate...


pitaj direktno nessu, pa prenesi odgovor!

----------


## Mirtica

Na obrascu koji nosiš na hzzo moraš imati 2 plaće koje su isplaćene u mjesecu prije nego otvaraš porodiljski. 
Najčešće, poslodavci isplaćuju plaće u jednom mjesecu za onaj prethodni. Ako je i kod tebe tako, onda moraš raditi 3 mj da bi ostvarila prava. 

U prevodu, ako počneš raditi bilo kad ovaj mjesec i radiš još i cijeli 9. i 10. mj., možeš 01.11. ostvariti pravo na porodiljsku naknadu jer ćeš u 11. mj. zadovoljiti uvijet da u mjesecu koji prethodi (dakle, 10. mj.) imaš isplaćene 2 plaće (u 9. mj. će ti isplatiti za 8. mj., a u 10. mj. ćeš dobiti plaću za 9. mj.).

Sretno s planiranjem   :Wink: 

P.S.
Ljudi se stalno bune oko tih 6 isplata. Na R-1 obrascu postoji mogućnost upisa 6 plaća. Poslodavac je dužan upisati onoliko koliko je isplatio u zadnjih 6.mj., dakle, ne mora sve popuniti ako nije bilo isplata. Također, ako nije bilo niti jedne isplate ili je bila samo jedna, poslodavac mora ispuniti R-1 obrazac i poslati ga pa makar i praznog jer je to dokaz da si i dalje zaposlena i da ostvaruješ prava kao zaposlena osoba (iako padaš na minimum kao i nezaposlena ako nemaš te 2 isplate) - to su mi rekli na hzzo!!

----------


## enerđi

joj mirtica hvala puno, znači da sam dobro razumila...
nadam se da ova sadašnja vlada neće ništa drastično mjenjat! jer navješćuju promjene i daljnje recesije u deveti mjesec. :Evil or Very Mad:  
a šta bude bude!

----------


## jelena.O

> joj mirtica hvala puno, znači da sam dobro razumila...
> nadam se da ova sadašnja vlada neće ništa drastično mjenjat! jer navješćuju promjene i daljnje recesije u deveti mjesec. 
> a šta bude bude!


Enerđi, samo sam ti htjela reči da njegu možeš prebaciti i na muža, ili pak prebaciti sebe ili njega na polovično radno vrijeme.
Pa razmisli!

----------


## enerđi

to nam baš ne odgovara, trebaju nam pune plaće, al svejedno hvala na informacijama, pozdrav

----------


## josipa24

drage cure imam jedno pitanje, da li ja mogu dobiti otkaz?
zaposlena sam od 1.4. 2009. i potpisala sam ugovor na određeno do 31.12.2010. sa kao probnim rokom od 6 mjeseci, pa me zanima od kud taj probni rok tj. da li to šta znači? ili mi nrmogu dati otkaz do isteka ugovora?
šta mi je činiti?
hvala vam puno, ja sam nova na forumu..
btw.trudna sam točno 6 mj. i poslodavac sve zna i reko je ok i to je to kad sam mu rekla prije 3 i pol mjeseca i kao budemo jedan dan sjeli i pričali ali nikad ništa do danas, pa ono kaj to znači.. pitaj boga..

----------


## freya7

> drage cure imam jedno pitanje, da li ja mogu dobiti otkaz?
> zaposlena sam od 1.4. 2009. i potpisala sam ugovor na određeno do 31.12.2010. sa kao probnim rokom od 6 mjeseci, pa me zanima od kud taj probni rok tj. da li to šta znači? ili mi nrmogu dati otkaz do isteka ugovora?
> šta mi je činiti?
> hvala vam puno, ja sam nova na forumu..
> btw.trudna sam točno 6 mj. i poslodavac sve zna i reko je ok i to je to kad sam mu rekla prije 3 i pol mjeseca i kao budemo jedan dan sjeli i pričali ali nikad ništa do danas, pa ono kaj to znači.. pitaj boga..


poslodavac ti ne mora produžiti ugovor nakon 31.12.

u mojoj firmi curi nisu produžili ugovor nakon što joj je isteko ugovor na određeno
ona je bila primljena kao zamjena za porodiljni, s obzirom da je ostala trudna, nisu joj produžili

ali to ovisi od firme do firme....

----------


## lana83

frendica nema net pa pitam u njeno ime   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  

1. dokad je rok dostave rodnog lista djeteta u HZZO (ostale dokumente smo  dostavili za porodiljno+ otpusno pismo djeteta,rodni list smo izvadili ali nismo doma pa bi po povratku dostavili ako nije neki kratki rok,kod bake smo trenutno   :Heart:  ),hoće li nam naknada biti isplaćena ovaj mjesec porodiljno je otvoreno 10.7.2009
i 
2.koji je rok predaje dokumenata za jednokratnu pomoć za opremu bebe mjesec dana ili 180 dana

hvala za odgovor unaprijed u njeno ime   :Kiss:

----------


## malji

Pozdrav mame i trudnice.. :Smile: 
nisam još trudna ali pokušavam :Sad: 
imam pitanje i nadam se da će mi netko moći odgovoriti. 
Naime u firmi radim 5 godina i prijavljena sam na fond sati 30 ( 5 sati dnevno) plaća mi je 4500 kn, 1.07 su me prijavili na puni fond sati 40 i plaća mi je sam 5600kn na koji či biti prijavljena do 01.10, iama par pitanja:
1. Kad bi mi uspjelo da idem na porodinski u periodu od još ovih mjesec dana ( moram odmah na komplikacije zbog zdravlja)  kako bi mi se računalo s tim da sam pola na pola radnog vremena a pola na puno?
2. Ako bi recimo u 12. mjesecu išla na porodiljno ( tad bih bila na 30 sati) koliko bi dobilala onda jer sam čula da ti ne gledaju plaču nego sate na koje si prijavljena
3. u 6 mjesecu dobivamo regres a u 12 božičnicu u visini plaće, dali i to računaju?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima

----------


## V&NMama

Pozdrav   :Smile:  ! Evo moje situacije, pa bi molila odgovor na nedoumice:
na bolovanju zbog komplikacija sam od početka trudnoće. Zaposlena sam na pola radnog vremena, tako da sam cijelo vrijeme bolovanja primala naknadu od 1.400 kn (koliko je iznosio prosjek plaće u zadnjih  6 mj.). Sada za 2 dana mi počinje porodiljni, pa me zanima:
1. Kolika će mi bit rodiljna naknada (koliko znam 1600 kn je minimalna)?
2. Jel trebam ponovo nosit R1 u HZZO? Hvala na pomoći!  :Razz:

----------


## papalinka

molim pomoć
navodno je izglasan novi zakon koji bi uskoro trebao stupiti na snagu. prema njemu bi uvjet za dobivanje porodiljne naknade u visini place bio 18 mj staza u 2 god., a ne iskljucivo 1 g.neprekinutog staza osiguranja.  E sad me zanima sljedeće:
1. Zna li netko nesto vise o tome tj.kad stupa na snagu?
2. Mogu li na porodiljni 28 dana prije termina poroda ili MORAM 45 dana ranije? (naime - u tom slucaju po sadasnjem zakonu gubim lovu ta tih 15ak dana jer padam na 1663 kn - nemem 12 mj neprekinutog staza,  ai u interesu mi je sto kasnije da me uhvati novi zakon prema kojem bi dobivala punu placu)
3. dobiva li se na porodiljnom bas puna placa ili max.4250 kn kao na komplikacijama?
4. mogu li, u slucaju da s kompl.moram na porod. 45 dana ranije, prekinuti komplikacije godisnjim ili povratkom na posao samo na nekoliko dana kako bih na porod.mogla 28 dana ranije i isplati li se to tj.gubim li onda nesto na ozracunu naknade tijekom porodiljnog?
Znam da sam zakomplicirala, ali bi vas molila za sto brzi i tocniji odgovor jer vec sutra idem otvorit bolovanje. Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## tanjam

Pozdrav svim mamama i trudnicama. Evo da i ja postavim pitanje.
Nakon 7 g. MPO postupaka sam konačno ostvarila dugo iščekivanu trudnoću. Sad sam u 10. tjednu trudnoće, s planiranim datumom poroda 7.11.2011. Moje pitanje je vezano uz rodiljnu ( I 6.mj.) i roditeljsku (II 6.mj.) naknadu. Naime ovako:
1. U radnom odnosu sam 12 g. neprekidno.
2. Od 15.04.2010. do 10.6.2010. sam bila na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći koja je završila spontanim.
3. od 11.6.2010. do 24.6.2010. sam bila na bolovanju na teret poslodavca.
4. 31.7.2010. sam ostala bez posla i od 1.8.2010. sam prijavljena na burzi uz naknadu koja mi ističe 26.7.2011.
5. od 31.1.2011. mi se vodi ova trudnoća, ali kao normalna (bez komplikacija). Još sam uvijek prijavljena na burzi pod istim pravima.
Moje pitanje je:
1. Kao nezaposlena osoba po definiciji moram biti evidentirana na burzi najmanje 9 mj. neprekidno, morala sam se prijaviti u roku 30 dana od dana prestanka radnog odnosa i imati 6 mj. neprekidnog radnog staža u trenutku prestanka radnog odnosa.
2. U slučaju da nebudem imala 9 mj. neprekidne prijave na burzi, kolika će mi biti rodiljna/roditeljska naknada?
3. da li ova bolovanja koja sam imala spadaju ili ne u tih 6 mj. neprekidnog radnog staža u trenutku prestanka radnog odnosa.
Da pojednostavim-u slučaju neispunjenja bilo koja od ovih 3 uvjeta za nezaposlenu osobu, da li po ovim podacima koje sam predstavila imam pravo na rodiljnu/roditeljsku naknadu od 1.663,00 kn kao nezaposlena ili nemam pravo na ništa?

----------


## mamma san

> molim pomoć
> navodno je izglasan novi zakon koji bi uskoro trebao stupiti na snagu. prema njemu bi uvjet za dobivanje porodiljne naknade u visini place bio 18 mj staza u 2 god., a ne iskljucivo 1 g.neprekinutog staza osiguranja. E sad me zanima sljedeće:
> 1. Zna li netko nesto vise o tome tj.kad stupa na snagu?
> 2. Mogu li na porodiljni 28 dana prije termina poroda ili MORAM 45 dana ranije? (naime - u tom slucaju po sadasnjem zakonu gubim lovu ta tih 15ak dana jer padam na 1663 kn - nemem 12 mj neprekinutog staza, ai u interesu mi je sto kasnije da me uhvati novi zakon prema kojem bi dobivala punu placu)
> 3. dobiva li se na porodiljnom bas puna placa ili max.4250 kn kao na komplikacijama?
> 4. mogu li, u slucaju da s kompl.moram na porod. 45 dana ranije, prekinuti komplikacije godisnjim ili povratkom na posao samo na nekoliko dana kako bih na porod.mogla 28 dana ranije i isplati li se to tj.gubim li onda nesto na ozracunu naknade tijekom porodiljnog?
> Znam da sam zakomplicirala, ali bi vas molila za sto brzi i tocniji odgovor jer vec sutra idem otvorit bolovanje. Unaprijed hvala!


Papalinka, oprosti, ali uopće nisam vidjela tvoj upit.

dakle:
1. Izmjena i dopuna Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljksim potporama je izglasana i stupila je na snagu 31.3.2011.
2. Na obvezni rodiljni dopust MORAŠ ići 28 dana prije termina, a ginekolog MOŽE predložiti otvaranje rodiljnog 45 dana prije termina ako postoje medicinske indikacije zbog kojih bi morala mirovati. S druge strane, ako ti je otvoreno bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći i na njega se nastavno otvara rodiljni dopust, onda će se isti otvoriti 45 dana prije termina i neće se raditi nikakav reobračun naknade.
3. Naknada za rodiljni dopust (do 6 mjeseca djetetovog života) izračunava se isto kao i za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, samo nema postavljen limit.
4. Možeš, ali sve u dogovoru sa poslodavcem. Ako je od dana prekida komplikacija do ponovnog otvaranja komplikacija ili rodiljnog dopusta prošlo više od 30 dana, radi se ponovni obračun naknade. Ako je prošlo manje, onda se koristi postojeći (postoji varijanta da se u ovom slučaju traži reobračun naknade, jer bi to za majku bilo povoljnije).

----------


## mamma san

> Pozdrav svim mamama i trudnicama. Evo da i ja postavim pitanje.
> Nakon 7 g. MPO postupaka sam konačno ostvarila dugo iščekivanu trudnoću. Sad sam u 10. tjednu trudnoće, s planiranim datumom poroda 7.11.2011. Moje pitanje je vezano uz rodiljnu ( I 6.mj.) i roditeljsku (II 6.mj.) naknadu. Naime ovako:
> 1. U radnom odnosu sam 12 g. neprekidno.
> 2. Od 15.04.2010. do 10.6.2010. sam bila na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći koja je završila spontanim.
> 3. od 11.6.2010. do 24.6.2010. sam bila na bolovanju na teret poslodavca.
> 4. 31.7.2010. sam ostala bez posla i od 1.8.2010. sam prijavljena na burzi uz naknadu koja mi ističe 26.7.2011.
> 5. od 31.1.2011. mi se vodi ova trudnoća, ali kao normalna (bez komplikacija). Još sam uvijek prijavljena na burzi pod istim pravima.
> Moje pitanje je:
> 1. Kao nezaposlena osoba po definiciji moram biti evidentirana na burzi najmanje 9 mj. neprekidno, morala sam se prijaviti u roku 30 dana od dana prestanka radnog odnosa i imati 6 mj. neprekidnog radnog staža u trenutku prestanka radnog odnosa.
> ...


 
Kao prvo, čestitam na trudnoći!!  :Smile: 

Dakle, neovisno da li si registrirana nezaposlena osoba ili nisi, a imaš prijavu na HZZO (zdravstveno osiguranje) ostvarit ćeš rodiljnu i roditeljsku novčanu potporu u iznosu od 1663 kune mjesečno do djetetovog 1. rođendana.

----------


## buci-buci

Cure, zanima me koji je iznos bolovanja odnosno porodiljne naknade ukoliko ne zadovoljavaš uvijet od 12 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža odnosno 18 mjeseci isprekidanog. Meni fali 2 mjeseca da bi zadovoljila ovaj drugi uvijet.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pitanje konkretno, jer ne mogu pohvatati.

1. Imam plaću veću od prosjeka. Ukoliko bi bila trudna i trebala ići na komplikacije, kako se to tretira, kakava je isplata?

2. kada se otvara porodiljni 28 odnosno 45 dana prije termina, kakva je tada isplata ukoliko se na porodiljni ide sa komplikacija? Da li se računa prosjek plaće prije komplikacija ili je u prosjek uključen i period komplikacija? I koliko isplaćenih plaća je uključeno u prosjek? I je li to onada 100% plaće ili 100% do iznosa 4.250,00 ili koliko već kuna?
Znam da je za drugih 6 kjeseci isplata 2.600 kn.

3. da li ima slučajeva da je u tijeku trudnoće ili pak porodiljnog netko dobio otkaz?

----------


## Boxica

AndrejaMa

1.ako zadovoljavaš uvijet od 12 mj neprekidno odnosno 18 mj. u zadnje dvije godine, onda na komplikacijama dobivaš max 4250, porodiljni prvih 6mj punu plaću, ostalo 2600...
ako ne zadovoljavaš, na komplikacijama dobivaš 850 kn, a nakon poroda 1663 kn
2.sa komplikacija se na porodiljni ide 45 dana prije poroda; prosjek se računa na tvoju plaću, znači prije komplikacija
3. ako imaš ugovor na neodređeno ne smiješ dobiti otkaz, no ako imaš ugovor na određeno, poslodavac ima pravo ne produžiti ga njegovim istekom (ovdje na Rodi imaš hrpu takvih primjera nažalost)

----------


## AndrejaMa

Boxica, hvala.

Pretpostavljala sam, ali neka ja provjerim...
Uglavnom, sve OK...
Staža imam u godinama toliko , ugovor na neodređeno.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Imam još jedno pitanje.
Koliko razdoblje se uzima u obzir za izračun?
6 mjeseci?
da li isplata bonusa ili pak regresa ulazi u taj prosjek?
naime, ja sam svoj prosjek dobrano srušila bolovanjem od 5 tjedana kada su djeca bila bolesna (još uvijek su), pa bi mi isplata bonusa dobro došla u prosjek.
Na uplati piše uplata primanja, kao kad dobivam plaću...

----------


## MarijaP

bolovanje preko hzzo-a ne ulazi u prosjek pa ti ga neće niti narušiti. Na er-1 obrascu će biti naznačeno koliko sati si radila i koliko si zaradila za to i još će biti naznačena i satnica za bo preko hzzo-a, ali se neće zbrajati. To je sigurno!

6 mj prije mjeseca u kojem otvaraš komplikacije ili rodiljni se upisuje na obrazac.

Sve na šta se uplaćuju doprinosi bi trebalo biti na obrascu. Na hzzo-u ćeš čuti drugačije, tj. oni kažu da se stavlja samo osnovno, a oni koji imaju veća odstupanja u isplatama u mjesecima idu na reviziju. 
Pitala sam šta im ta revizija znači - rečeno mi je da provjeravaju da li je to napuhivanje plaće radi prosjeka ili ne. I ako nije, dobiješ puni iznos. Pa možeš priložiti potvrdu o tome šta su ti kad isplatili i gotovo.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Super za ovo sa bolovanjem, to nisam znala, jer će mi prosjek biti puno veći ako ne ulazi u projek, tada mi nije ni bitno ovaj bonus, koje je ustvari refundacija troška - sad sam pogledala, i ona ne ulazi u prosjek.
Ima li taj obrazac negdje, da malo pogledam?
S obzirom da smo relativno "stara" firma i da u zadnjih 7 godina jedino ja sam odlazila na porodiljni, ne znam koliko znaju o tome, da li se takav obrazac ispunjava za još nešto ili je to specifičan za porodiljni?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Znam da imam milion pitanja, ali ne bih htjela da si pokvarim prosjek, dok djeca još ne smiju u vrtić (imaju bakteriju, ali oni su dobro pa ih može neka baka pričuvati). 
A opet, ovo mi je prilika da budem s njima i da se malo više družimo.

----------


## MarijaP

Obrazac je ER-1. Možde ima na netu. To je za komplikacije i porodiljni.

----------


## mare19.07

Bog svima imam jedno pitanje,u radnom odnosu sam od 8.02.2010.g.ugovor mi se produzuje svako 3.mjes.sada sam u 7.tjednu trudn.a ugovor mi istce 15.10.11.g mene zanima hocu li dobivati puni iznos porodiljnog i bolovanja(neprekidno sam, u radu preko 12.mj.)Molim da mi neko pomogne jer u hzzo mi nisu mogli nista konkretno re

----------


## Gabi25

Cure koje imate iskustva- molim malu pomoć za frendicu. Trudna je 7 tjedana i razmišlja o komplikacijama jer radi u drugom gradu. 
Ona inače ima plaću 8.000 KN. Ako ode sad na komplikacije dobivat će onih 4220 (ili tako nešto) KN. Međutim, kad rodi- koliko će dobivati? Zapravo je moje pitanje da li se u prosjek zadnjih 6 primanja računa i ova naknada za bolovanje ili baš čistih 6 plaća od prije bolovanja?
Pokušavam čitati teme po svuda a informacije su toliko oprečne i drugačije da ne znam što je zapravo točno.

----------


## tonili

Dobivati će svoju plaću prije otvaranja komplikacija.  :Smile:  Nakon 6 mj.slijedi 2660kn

----------


## nenidane

e pa zar nije žalosno da oni u hzzo-u nemaju pojma??? stvarno smišno i tužno u isti čas! pa to im je posaoooo?!?!

----------


## ruby5

imam jedno pitanjce.rodila sam mjesec i pol ranije, nisam bila na održavanju i taman kad sam trebala ići na onih mjesec i pol prije rođenja djeteta sam rodila.znam da imam pravo na produljenje onoliko koliko je dijete ranije rođeno.e sad mene zanima, jel u tih mjesec i pol što bi m i produžili dobivam prosjek plaće ili i to ide na onih 2600?

----------


## MarijaP

Dobit ćeš punu plaću, ali to moraš ražiti prije isteka rodiljnog, točnije, najbolje kad dijete navrši 5 mj.

----------


## Gabi25

tonili hvala ti  :Smile:  mislim da će ju to veseliti :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Danas sam dobila u firmi taj ER1 obrazac (na bolovanju sam od 1.06.) i vidjela da su mi navedene zadnje 6 plaće bez putnog troška. Rekla mi je frendica da su njoj uzeli u obzir i putni trošak u plaću (ne radimo u istoj firmi pa mi nije jasno jel to onda ovisi o poslodavcu?!). Kad mi se isplaćuje plaća dobijem ukupni iznos, ne posebno plaća, a posebno p.trošak. Na odresku piše posebno kolika je naknada za prijevoz. 
Jel to stvarno tako ili su mi nešto zeznuli?

----------


## djd

dobar dan.. imam pitanje.. na komplikacijama sam od 24.2.2011.Do otvaranja komplikacija imala sam 10 mj radnog staža bez prekida. Pošto mi se sa 15.7.2011. otvara rodiljni dopust,a za vrijeme komplikacija sam ispunila uvijet godine dana neprekidnog staža, zanima me kolika će mi biti porodiljna naknada u prvih 6 mj. Hvala!

----------


## Ivanna

Ako ispunjavaš uvjet o stažu onda ćeš prvih 6 mjeseci dobivati punu plaću.

Ja opet ponavljam pitanje vezano za putni trošak (2 posta iznad), ako netko zna pliiiiz ....i imam još jedno;

Da li trebam donijeti novi ER-1 obrazac u HZZO kad budem otvarala porodiljni 45 dana prije termina? U ovaj koji sam im odnijela nije mi navedena zadnja plaća koju sam dobila 5.06., nego samo 6 plaća primljenih do 31.05.  Meni bi to odgovaralo jer mi zadnja plaća nešto povećava prosjek, al neznam jel se to tako može.

----------


## Boxica

> Ja opet ponavljam pitanje vezano za putni trošak (2 posta iznad), ako netko zna pliiiiz ....i imam još jedno;
> 
> Da li trebam donijeti novi ER-1 obrazac u HZZO kad budem otvarala porodiljni 45 dana prije termina? U ovaj koji sam im odnijela nije mi navedena zadnja plaća koju sam dobila 5.06., nego samo 6 plaća primljenih do 31.05. Meni bi to odgovaralo jer mi zadnja plaća nešto povećava prosjek, al neznam jel se to tako može.




1.meni nije bio navedeni putni trošak
2.ne nosiš novi ER-1 jer se prosjek izraćunava za vrijeme prije komplikacija (ako si na bolovanju od 1.6 u obračun ti ulaze plaće za 4,3,2,1,12 i 11 mjesec)

----------


## wanna

moze mala pomoc? Neznam gdje da se okrenem pa evo uputite me na pravo mjesto...dakle frisko sam saznala da samtrudna. Zivim u kuci sa roditeljima na katu. Dragi ne radi, niti je ikada bio na burzi, red.student. Ja pak nisam na burzi od 2.mj.ove godine jer nemam nikakve koristi od njih. Nezaposlena vec godinu dana. Prije toga na zadnjem radnom mjestu radila godinu i pol od 2009 do 6.mj 2010. Od tada nista. Zdravstveno imam preko HZZO, placam dopunsko. Pobacaj ne dolazi u obzir.
Jel imam ikakvo pravo pod ovim nebom na ista?

----------


## Indi

> 1.meni nije bio navedeni putni trošak
> 2.ne nosiš novi ER-1 jer se prosjek izraćunava za vrijeme prije komplikacija (ako si na bolovanju od 1.6 u obračun ti ulaze plaće za 4,3,2,1,12 i 11 mjesec)


Koji prosjek ulazi u obračun, ako sam radila do 1.2. i onda bila na komplikacijama do 10.3., a zatim nastavila raditi, s time da mi je termin 29.9.
i neću uhvatiti punih 6 mjeseci bez obzira otvaram li 28 ili 45 dana porodiljnog prije termina?

----------


## MarijaP

> moze mala pomoc? Neznam gdje da se okrenem pa evo uputite me na pravo mjesto...dakle frisko sam saznala da samtrudna. Zivim u kuci sa roditeljima na katu. Dragi ne radi, niti je ikada bio na burzi, red.student. Ja pak nisam na burzi od 2.mj.ove godine jer nemam nikakve koristi od njih. Nezaposlena vec godinu dana. Prije toga na zadnjem radnom mjestu radila godinu i pol od 2009 do 6.mj 2010. Od tada nista. Zdravstveno imam preko HZZO, placam dopunsko. Pobacaj ne dolazi u obzir.
> Jel imam ikakvo pravo pod ovim nebom na ista?



Tek sad vidim pitanje. 

Ako imas prebivaliste u RH 5 godina, onda dobivas naknadu od 1663 kn do godine dana djeteta kao majka van sustava rada. 

Hzzo takodjer daje jednokratnu naknadu za opremu djeteta u iznosu od cca 2325 kn. 

Neki gradovi i opcine takodjer daju jednokratne naknade za opremu pa se raspitaj i za to. 

Imat cete pravo i na djecji doplatak cca 200-300 kn. To daje mirovinsko pa se tamo raspitaj. 

Cestitam na bebici i sretno!

----------


## MarijaP

> Koji prosjek ulazi u obračun, ako sam radila do 1.2. i onda bila na komplikacijama do 10.3., a zatim nastavila raditi, s time da mi je termin 29.9.
> i neću uhvatiti punih 6 mjeseci bez obzira otvaram li 28 ili 45 dana porodiljnog prije termina?


dovoljno ti je da imas 2 place na ER-1 obrascu. 

Upisat ce ti sve place koji ti je isplatio poslodavac unatrag 6 mj. Naknadu za bolovanje nece upisati jer to nije oporezivo. 
Zbrajat ce se samo sati koje si radila ili koristila bo na teret poslodavca ili go. Tako da ces dobiti prosjek svojih primanja, bez brige. 

Cestitam na bebici i sretno!

----------


## Indi

MarijaP, hvala na odgovoru i čestitci  :Kiss: 

Ako sam dobro shvatila, sasvim mi je svejedno otvorim li porodiljni 45 ili 28 dana prije, nema mi razlike za plaću, tj.njenu visinu jer će gledati zadnje dvije plaće koje će biti najmjerodavnije. Ili će uzimati za prosjek 6 plaća prije tih 1,5 mjesečnih komplikacija ili će mi brojati 6mjeseci od kolovoza unazad s time da će preskočiti tih 1,5 mj.koje sam bila na bolovanju. Još malo mi je to nejasno.

----------


## MarijaP

Ovo zadnje  :Smile: 

i svejedno ti je 28-45 dana

----------


## MarijaP

Ode edit, nerazumljivo sam napisala

bit ce ti kako si zadnje navela. 

Pravilo je tako da se na er-1 obrazac unosi zadnjih 6 placa isplacenih do mjeseca u kojem otvaras komplikacije/porodiljni. Znaci, ako u kolovozu otvoris porodiljski, upisat ce se place za 2-7 mj. Preskocit ce ovo dok si bila na porodiljskom i to je to. 

Meni su upisali zadnjih 6 placa, a nisu unijeli stanku za dojenje i bo preko hzzo. To su neoporezive naknade pa se ne racunaju.

----------


## Indi

Hvala ti još jednom na objašnjenju  :Smile:

----------


## Nika007

Ej, moze li mi netko pomoci? Zaposlena sam od 1.9. prosle godine sto bi znacilo da cu do porodiljnog nakupiti 11mj i 25 dana neprekidnog radnog staza jer mi je termin za rodit 23.9. *Da li ima itko ideju kako da izmislim jos tih 5 dana rada posto zelim dobiti puni iznos place. Da li mi doktor moze napisati da cu roditi pet dana poslije?? Pomagajte

----------


## mamma san

Na žalost, nema izmišljavanja. Jedino ako je doktor utvrdio da je izračunao krivi termin poroda.

----------


## nevena

Imam jedno pitanje vezano uz prekid rodiljnog dopusta. 

Prekinula bih ga pa bi isla na godisnji pa bi opet nastavila na rodiljni dopust. U HZZO su mi rekli da kod prekida rodiljnog, naknada vise nije 2660 vec 2160 kuna za taj nastavak koristenja rodiljnog.

pa me zanima ako netko zna zasto je to tako?

----------


## L&L

bok, ne mogu pronaći pa ak je nešto slično bilo ispričavam se unaprijed.
Dakle: trenutno sam na rodiljnoj naknadi do treće godine starosti djeteta  pošto se radi o trećem djetetu, danas sam napravila test i opet sam trudna, zanima me koliku ću (naravno ako cijela trudnoća prođe uredu) imati porodiljnu naknadu obzirom da sam stalno zaposlena od 2003. godine, da li ću dobivati iznos plaće cca 6000 kn ili ću dobivati 2600.
Hvala

----------


## mamma san

> bok, ne mogu pronaći pa ak je nešto slično bilo ispričavam se unaprijed.
> Dakle: trenutno sam na rodiljnoj naknadi do treće godine starosti djeteta pošto se radi o trećem djetetu, danas sam napravila test i opet sam trudna, zanima me koliku ću (naravno ako cijela trudnoća prođe uredu) imati porodiljnu naknadu obzirom da sam stalno zaposlena od 2003. godine, da li ću dobivati iznos plaće cca 6000 kn ili ću dobivati 2600.
> Hvala


Ako otvoriš novi rodiljni dopust točno naredni dan nakon zatvaranja starog roditeljskog dopusta, naknada bi ti trebala iznositi koliko je iznosila na prvom rodiljnom dopustu.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ako otvoriš novi rodiljni dopust točno naredni dan nakon zatvaranja starog roditeljskog dopusta, naknada bi ti trebala iznositi koliko je iznosila na prvom rodiljnom dopustu.


htjela je reć kolko si imala na zadnjem porodiljnom

----------


## MarijaP

> Imam jedno pitanje vezano uz prekid rodiljnog dopusta. 
> 
> Prekinula bih ga pa bi isla na godisnji pa bi opet nastavila na rodiljni dopust. U HZZO su mi rekli da kod prekida rodiljnog, naknada vise nije 2660 vec 2160 kuna za taj nastavak koristenja rodiljnog.
> 
> pa me zanima ako netko zna zasto je to tako?


Mislis na rodiljni (prvih 6 mj) ili na roditeljski (ostatak)?

Koliko znam, rodiljni ne smijes prekidati, tj smijes, ali gubis pravo na kasnije koristenje, a roditeljski mozes prekidati. Ako je prekid kraci od 30 kalendarskih dana (ne 30 radnih dana, kako se cesto misli), onda ne trebas novi obracun place, vec ti ide po starom obracunu. 
Ako je prekid duzi od 30 kalendarskih dana, onda se trazi novi obracun place. Ukoliko na tom obracunu nemas upisano min 2 place, padas na minimalac 1663 kn. 

Ne znam od kud im ona cifra od 2160 kn. 

Mene isto zanima da li je ovo sto sam ja navela 100% tocno jer bih si uzela 29 kalendarskih dana go izmedju rodiljnog i roditeljskog, ali mi se to ne isplati ako mi naknada pada na minimalac.

----------


## L&L

hvala, ako sam dobro skužila imala bi od 28 dana prije termina do 6 mj. starosti djeteta istu plaću kao i sada dok sam bila na porodiljnom s trećim djetetom. 
Pitam zato što imam mogućnosti u firmi se dogovoriti da radim par mjeseci ako će mi to kasnije pomoći, ali obzirom na moje prethodne dvije trudnoće i mirovanje od 24 tjedna nisam sigurna koliko bi uopće mogla raditi i koliko bi onda dobivala za komplikacije i porodiljnu

----------


## sammy

L&L kod mene ti je slična situacija na roditeljskom sam tri god za treće dijete koje mi istiće 16.01. a termin mi je u 2. mjesecu i u HZZOu su mi rekli da ako nema prekida znači ne idem na komplikacije onda mi je naknada prvih 6 mjeseci kao i za treće dijete prvih 6 mjeseci (prosjek plaće) ali ono što me iznenadilo je da oni onda računaju isključivo 28 dana do poroda nema onih 45 dana.
I da da li slučajno znate onih 500 kn što se dobije uvečan DD na treče dijete da li se dobije još +500kn za četvrto ili ne?

----------


## jelena.O

> L&L kod mene ti je slična situacija na roditeljskom sam tri god za treće dijete koje mi istiće 16.01. a termin mi je u 2. mjesecu i u HZZOu su mi rekli da ako nema prekida znači ne idem na komplikacije onda mi je naknada prvih 6 mjeseci kao i za treće dijete prvih 6 mjeseci (prosjek plaće) ali ono što me iznenadilo je da oni onda računaju isključivo 28 dana do poroda nema onih 45 dana.
> I da da li slučajno znate onih 500 kn što se dobije uvečan DD na treče dijete da li se dobije još +500kn za četvrto ili ne?


dobije se i za četvrto +500, ali za *peto itd ne*, s time da moraju svi bit maloljetni ( što tvoji jesu)

----------


## slavonka2

Svašta sam korisnog našla i puno toga pročitala.... ako negdje ima odgovor moja isprika na ponavljanju.

Kada odem na rodiljni dopust (28 dana prije termina poroda) imati ću nešto manje od 6 mj staža u kontinuitetu. Prije toga bila sam nezaposlena skoro 2 godine (tj. na trudničkim komplikacijama sam ostala bez ugovora, pa sam rodila i do 20.05.2011. bila na porodiljnom), znam da bi na trudničkim komplikacijama *sada* dobivala 800 i nešto kuna jer nemam 12 mj staža (ili 18 mj u roku 2.g.), znam da ću dobivati na rodiljnom dopustu 1663 kn (valjda sam zapamtila iznos), ali mene zanima onaj drugi dio roditeljskog dopusta, tj. drugih 6 mj. Tada ću imati 12 mj staža u kontinuitetu (ako roditeljski dopust ulazi u staž) i da li se meni naknada može povećati tj. pobnovno obračunati da ne dobivam više minimalac već naknadu od 2000 i nešto kuna? Ako je to moguće, da li se to radi kada idem predati zahtjev za drugih 6 mj ili...? I da li to moram sama tražiti ili će oni to napraviti automatizmom....? UF.....

Nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala i da sam točno napisala ovo što "kao znam".  :Grin:

----------


## pužić

koliko dana smije biti prekid radnog staža između jednog i drugog poslodavca?Za sad imam 2,5 g neprekidnog radnog staža i za 15 dana mi se firma zatvara, otkazni rok mi ističe zadnji petak u mjesecu, dakle u novoj firmi bi se morala zaposliti od sub ili od pon kako se nebi računalo kao prekid?

----------


## pužić

pardon, sad gledam datume na kalendaru u utorak mi ističe otkazni rok, dakle moram li se od srijede negdje zaposliti ili mogu npr od pon da se ne smatra prekidom r .staža.

----------


## slavonka2

Podižem temu... zna li netko odgovor???

----------


## mamma san

> pardon, sad gledam datume na kalendaru u utorak mi ističe otkazni rok, dakle moram li se od srijede negdje zaposliti ili mogu npr od pon da se ne smatra prekidom r .staža.


da.
makar, po izmjenama zakona ne pstoji više samo jedan uvjet (12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža) već je dodan i uvjet za bolovanje (znači - 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža ili 18 mjeseci staža rada u prekidima u zadnje 2 godine).

----------


## mamma san

> Svašta sam korisnog našla i puno toga pročitala.... ako negdje ima odgovor moja isprika na ponavljanju.
> 
> Kada odem na rodiljni dopust (28 dana prije termina poroda) imati ću nešto manje od 6 mj staža u kontinuitetu. Prije toga bila sam nezaposlena skoro 2 godine (tj. na trudničkim komplikacijama sam ostala bez ugovora, pa sam rodila i do 20.05.2011. bila na porodiljnom), znam da bi na trudničkim komplikacijama *sada* dobivala 800 i nešto kuna jer nemam 12 mj staža (ili 18 mj u roku 2.g.), znam da ću dobivati na rodiljnom dopustu 1663 kn (valjda sam zapamtila iznos), ali mene zanima onaj drugi dio roditeljskog dopusta, tj. drugih 6 mj. Tada ću imati 12 mj staža u kontinuitetu (ako roditeljski dopust ulazi u staž) i da li se meni naknada može povećati tj. pobnovno obračunati da ne dobivam više minimalac već naknadu od 2000 i nešto kuna? Ako je to moguće, da li se to radi kada idem predati zahtjev za drugih 6 mj ili...? I da li to moram sama tražiti ili će oni to napraviti automatizmom....? UF.....
> 
> Nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala i da sam točno napisala ovo što "kao znam".


možeš zatražiti reobračun naknade priikom podnošenja zahtjeva za roditeljski dopust. no nekako se bojim da se isti neće nešto promjeniti. U svakom slučaju, probaj.

----------


## mikonja

Pozdrav cure,
imam jedno pitanje. Ovako,radim već 8 godina neprekidno. u firmi sam ostala bez posla (firma se zatvorila) 06.06. ove godine, 07.06. se prijavljujem na mirovinsko i zdravstveno kao samostalni obrtnik. (obrt radi od 2005g.). Porezna mi je odredila prosjek plaće (4900kn) na osnovu kojeg plaćam zdrvstveno i mirovinsko i sva ostala davanja državi. E sad me zanima, ja tu svoju plaću sebi ne isplaćujem jer se (kako su mi rekli) sve što je na računu smatra mojom plaćom. Postoji šansa da sam trudna. Zanima me da li ja sad trebam sebi isplatiti tih šest plaća ili će mi se plaća računati po cifri koju mi je odredila porezna? Ajde help!

----------


## nina70

> Dobivati će svoju plaću prije otvaranja komplikacija.  Nakon 6 mj.slijedi 2660kn


I ja sam već postavila isto pitanje na jednom podforumu i dobila odgovor da ako imam plaću 6000,00 kn na komplikacijama dobivam upravo toliko. Međutim, u NN novinama stoji malo nerazumljiva formulacija te sam ja shvatila da 100% plaću dobiva ona koja ima manje od 4.200,00 kn, a ona koja ima više može dobit maksimalno tih 4.200,00 i nešto kuna??? Ima milijun izmjena i dopuna zakona pa se ni ja baš ne snalazim a i nemam vremena na pretek da istražujem, tako da ste mi vi najbrža pomoć. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## tikica

Jedno pitanje!

Do 01.07.2011 sam bila prijavljena na zavod za zapošljavanje, od 01.07.2011 imam otvoren vlastiti obrt, a rodit ću 29.11.2011 ako na porodiljni moram 28 dana prije termina to bi bilo 4mj radnog staža mene sad zanima kako će izgledat moja porodiljna naknada i imam li pravo na opremu za novorođenče šta daje hzzo?

----------


## nina70

Evo link na pročišćeni tekst zakona: http://www.zakon.hr/z/214/Zakon-o-ro...skim-potporama

----------


## jelena.O

nina70 to ti je stari zakon ima i noviji koji je povoljniji

----------


## nina70

Imaš li kakav link na pročišćenu verziju jer mi se neda satima visit na netu...ali čini mi se da se vezano za naknade (na komplikacijama, za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog) nije ništa promjenilo. U međuvemenu sam provjerila na HZZO-o i rekli mi da za vrijeme komplikacija mogu dobiti najviše 4.225,00 kn, a od trenutka otvaranja porodiljnog pa do 6.mj.bebinog života punu plaću (računa se prosjek 6 zadnjih plaća prije komplikacija). Bitno je da ne prekidaš komplikacije jer onda i ta cifra ulazi u prosjek. Sve ovo mi je već rekla i jedna forumašica samo sam ja u prethodnom postu malo krivo napisala pa je ispalo da i na komplikacijama ide puna plaća - to je točno samo ako ti je manja od gore navedenih 4.225,00 kn.

----------


## Točka

Ne kužim, koliko se onda po novom dobiva za prvih 6 a koliko za drugih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## jelena.O

> Imaš li kakav link na pročišćenu verziju jer mi se neda satima visit na netu...ali čini mi se da se vezano za naknade (na komplikacijama, za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog) nije ništa promjenilo. U međuvemenu sam provjerila na HZZO-o i rekli mi da za vrijeme komplikacija mogu dobiti najviše 4.225,00 kn, a od trenutka otvaranja porodiljnog pa do 6.mj.bebinog života punu plaću (računa se prosjek 6 zadnjih plaća prije komplikacija). Bitno je da ne prekidaš komplikacije jer onda i ta cifra ulazi u prosjek. Sve ovo mi je već rekla i jedna forumašica samo sam ja u prethodnom postu malo krivo napisala pa je ispalo da i na komplikacijama ide puna plaća - to je točno samo ako ti je manja od gore navedenih 4.225,00 kn.


pročišćenju verziju dobiš ak platiš jedan sms i oni ti pošalju natrag pin s kojim otključavašili možešmeni poslati svoj e-mail pa ti pošaljem natrag .da kaj se tiče komplikacija još uvijek je max. 4225 ( ilislična suma) za sve koji imaju >= od 4225kn,ko ima do te cifre točno kolko ima. 
za drugih točno 180 dana( ne idućih 6mjeseci) dobijaš maximum 2660 kn ( za ve koji imaju >= od 2660kn),ko ima manje točno kolko ima.

----------


## mamma san

> Ne kužim, koliko se onda po novom dobiva za prvih 6 a koliko za drugih 6 mjeseci.


Za odgovor na tvoje pitanje mogu ti linkati jedan Zakon i još jedan pravilnik pa probaj prokopati. .... :green:

Točka, koje je točno tvoje pitanje?
Koji je tvoj slučaj?

----------


## mamma san

Što se tiče Zakona, imate na ovom podforumu topic sa linkovima na zakone koji nam najčešće trebaju

----------


## puntica

> I ja sam već postavila isto pitanje na jednom podforumu i dobila odgovor da ako imam plaću 6000,00 kn na komplikacijama dobivam upravo toliko. Međutim, u NN novinama stoji malo nerazumljiva formulacija te sam ja shvatila da 100% plaću dobiva ona koja ima manje od 4.200,00 kn, a ona koja ima više može dobit maksimalno tih 4.200,00 i nešto kuna??? Ima milijun izmjena i dopuna zakona pa se ni ja baš ne snalazim a i nemam vremena na pretek da istražujem, tako da ste mi vi najbrža pomoć. Hvala unaprijed.


puno plaću dobivaš samo prvih 6 mjeseci nakon poroda, dakle u vrijeme *rodiljnog dopusta*

na *komplikacijama* dobivaš punu plaću jedino ako ti je ona manja od 4250kn (ili tako slično, kuna gore dole). ako ti je veća od toga onda je ovo maksimalni iznos kojeg možeš dobiti

drugih 6 mjeseci nakon poroda (dakle, *roditeljski dopust*) dobivaš punu plaću ako je ona manja od 2660kn (isto kuna dole gore, ovisi o osnovici i mijenja se povremeno). ako je plaća veća od toga...nažalost dobivaš maksimalno taj iznos, tj. cca 2600kn

----------


## Točka

> Za odgovor na tvoje pitanje mogu ti linkati jedan Zakon i još jedan pravilnik pa probaj prokopati. .... :green:
> 
> Točka, koje je točno tvoje pitanje?
> Koji je tvoj slučaj?


Mene samo zanima da li za prvih 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta dobivam naknadu od max. 4250 kn, ili dobivam punu plaću, također da li za drugih 6 mjeseci dobivam max. 2600 kn neovisno o primanjima (koja su mi veća od navedenih iznosa)?

----------


## Točka

Ispričavam se, vidim da je puntica odgovorila na moje pitanje. Hvala.

----------


## nina70

Cure hvala. Meni uvijek treba više od jedne potvrde jer nije prvi put da od službenih osoba dobijem totalno krivu informaciju. Nažalost telefonom nam mogu reć šta hoće i nemaju nikakvu odgovornost, ali kad zatražiš njihovo ime odmah izgube samouvjereni stav  :Smile: 
He, sad su izbori i možda se još štošta promjeni u zakonu, nadam se nabolje  :Smile:  Pošteno bi bilo da i trudnicama s manjom plaćom daju maksimum, a ne da u tom stanju brinu za egzistenciju, a i povećao bi se natalitet! Hvala još jednom....

----------


## YoungMummy

Ja imam jednu specifičnu situaciju, i ne znam gdje da dođem do odgovora.
Pa ako je tko čuo nešto u ovom stilu - molim pomoć!
Ovako: radim u međunarodnoj organizaciji, na međunarodnom ugovoru i nisam uopće prijavljena u Hrvatskoj kao zaposlena niti nezaposlena osoba. Plaćam produženo mirovinsko, a zdravstveno imam preko supruga, kao član obitelji (ako je to za išta relevantno).

Nakon poroda, prema svom ugovoru imam pravo na 4 mjeseca porodiljnog koji je plaćen sa strane moje tvrtke (odnosno organizacije), dakle nema potrebe da išta tražim od HZZO-a, niti planiram. Naredna 2 mjeseca ću kombinirati godišnji odmor/rad od doma/povremene dolaske u ured, a od 6. mjeseca djetetovog života planiram početi raditi, jer nemam mogućnost ostati duže na poroidljnom. 

Moj suprug bi uzeo porodiljni od 6. do 12. mjeseca djeteta. E sad slijedi pitanje - obzirom da ja neću koristiti nikakvu porodiljnu naknadu, da li on onda ima pravo na naknadu u punom iznosu plaće na period od 6 mjeseci? (bez obzira što bi taj dopust krenuo od 6. mjeseca djetetova života) 
Kakva je uopće procedura (za njega) u ovom slučaju obzirom da ja neću otvarati (obavezni) porodiljni dopust?  

Hvala!

----------


## Boxica

> da li on onda ima pravo na naknadu u punom iznosu plaće na period od 6 mjeseci?


ne, jer je zakon isti za sve

ostatak neznam...

----------


## margaretica

Ako ima tu nekog, mene zanima slijedeće: rodila sam u siječnju prošle godine, sredinom veljače počelo mi je mirovanje radnog odnosa do treće godine života djeteta. Kako planiramo uskoro još jednu bebicu, zanima me kako će se npr. da ostanem trudna u npr. travnju obračunavati iznos moje naknade ukoliko ponovno budem na komplikacijama tj. koliko bi bio iznos te naknade, pretpostavljam da tada ne bih dobivala cijelu plaću jer bi se uzeli u obriz i ovi mjeseci tijekom kojih nemam primanja? Nadalje, zanima me ako ostanem trudna pred kraj godine, budući se gleda samo 6 mjeseci (ako dobro mislim) onda bih dobivala onaj minimalni iznos je li tako? KOliki je to iznos? 1600 kuna ili ipak bar malo više? I zanima me da li ako si sama uplaćujem staž ovih mjeseci koliko sam na mirovanju mogu išta promijeniti što se iznosa naknade tiče (ako uplaćujem minimalno što se može tj. nekih šestotinjak kuna)?

----------


## ekoi

> da. bolovanje ulazi u staž i ispunjavat ćeš uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja od 12 mjeeci.
> 
> 
> 
> ukoliko se radi o rodiljnom dopustu koji se nastavlja direktno na komplikacije (ili je prekid manji od 30 dana) uzima se prosjek koji je povoljniji (bilo onaj izračunat prije otvaranja komplikacija - s tim da se s njega skida limit i priznaje satna osnovica navedana u R-1, bilo novi. ako je novi prosjek povoljniji, tada sama trebaš tražiti novi izračun jer ga hzzo ne traži po defaultu kad ide jedna naknada direktno na drugu)
> 
> ako je prekid između bolovanja i rodiljnog veći od 30 dana, računa se novi prosjek.
> 
> napominjem - to važi danas. da li će tako biti i za 6 mjeseci, ne mogu reći.



Je li ovo vrijedi i danas?
Naime, u trenutku otvaranja bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoći imala sam 17 mj. isprekidanog rada u 2 godine pa su me stavili na minimalnu naknadu od 830 kn. Na komplikacijama sam sada već 4 mj. i biti ću još valjda do poroda, dakle još 2 mj. Eh sad me zanima ako mi ove naknade od 830 kn ne ulaze u prosjek za izračun porodoljne naknade, što će meni točno uračunati u prosjek? Molim za nekakav odgovor jer se bojim da ću za cijelo vrijeme porodiljnog dopusta i dalje dobivati samo 830 kn?!!! (Pa ko će živjeti od toga?!)

----------

